#  :: القاعات العامة :: > قاعة المناقشات >  هل حقا نحب هذا المنتدى؟

## أحمد ناصر

لا يوجد فى المنتدى ضيوف وأصحاب بيت..
كل من قام بتسجيل عضوية فى المنتدى هو عضو من أعضاءه له كافة الحقوق وعليه كافة الإلتزامات..
فالمشرف العام مثله مثل آخر عضو قام بالتسجيل فى الحقوق والواجبات..
ولا يوجد فى المنتدى عضو على راسه ريشة وآخر على راسه بطحة..
ولا توجد إمتيازات خاصة لجنسية دون أخرى..
فالمصرى كالسودانى كالسعودى كالجزائرى كالصومالى..كالباكستانى..الكل سواء..
إن المنتدى قام على جهود أعضاءه المخلصين فى إطار الإحترام المتبادل وظل هذا ما يميزه على كثير من المنتديات الأخرى..
وضعت للمنتدى شروط تسجيل يلزم الموافقة عليها لقبول العضوية..
المجحف يراها سيف مسلط عليه..والمنصف يراها ضمانات كافيه له تحميه من تجاوزات الآخرين كما تحمى الآخرين  من أية تجاوزات يمكن أن يفعلها..
إن الإفتتاحية التى جاءت قبل سرد شروط الإنضمام إلى المنتدى أبلغ من أى تعبير وأوضح من أى شرط..
وقد كتب فيها..




> إن الهدف الذي تم من أجله إنشاء منتدى لؤلؤة المشرق العربي هو إتاحة مساحة من الحوار الهادف على الشبكة يلتقي من خلالها الشباب العربي لتبادل الأفكار و الآراء و الخبرات في إطار من الاحترام المتبادل و المحبة المشتركة الرامية إلى تعميق التواصل بين الشباب في مختلف الأقطار العربية .
> 
> لذلك فقد و ضعت إدارة منتدى لؤلؤة المشرق العربي مجموعة من القواعد التنظيمية لتحقيق هذا الهدف بالشكل الصحيح وفقاً للأسس التالية:-


ثم ذكرت الأسس والتى سأنتقى منها الأسس التالية



> 2- يحظر طرح ما يخالف أخلاقنا و قيمنا و تقاليدنا الإسلامية الشرقية من مرفقات أو ألفاظ أو تعبيرات أو إيحاءات .






> 3- يحظر طرح أي موضوعات تحوي ألفاظاً بذيئة أو تلميحات جنسية أو إهانات أو تهديدات أو تشهير بالآخرين أو أي رابط يدل علي ذلك .






> 4- يحظر الإساءة أو الاستخفاف أو التهجم علي أي بلد من البلدان أو الشعوب الإسلامية والعربية أو إحتقار لأي شخصية أو شعب او جنس او لون من الامة الإسلامية أو طرح موضوعات من شأنها إثارة الفتنة أو الضغينة بين الشباب المسلم العربي في مختلف الأقطار العربية و الإسلامية






> 5- الاحترام المتبادل بين الأعضاء هو الإطار الصحيح الذي نتحاور من خلاله ، لذا يجب احترام آراء الآخرين وعدم الاستخفاف بها أو تسفيهها ، أو الاستهزاء بالأعضاء وآرائهم


 




> 16- يمنع كتابة أي لفظ غير لائق من شتم أو استهزاء أو نقد جارح أو تلميح غير مباشر يولد الضغائن والخلافات بين الأعضاء كما يمنع منعا باتا اتخاذ المنتدى كساحة لتصفية الحسابات أو مشاكل خارجيه لا تتعلق بالمنتدي وعند وجود أي مشكلة مع أحد الأعضاء تتعلق بالمنتدي يرجى تبليغ الإدارة وسوف يتم اتخاذ اللازم.






> 24- الموضوعات المطروحة بالمنتدى لا تعبر بالضرورة عن وجهة نظر المنتدى ، لكنها تعبر عن رأي كاتبها فقط ، وللجميع كامل الحرية في التعبير عن آرائهم ووجهات نظرهم في ظل هذه الشروط والوائح الخاصه بالمنتدي ولا يتحمل المنتدي أي مسئولية تجاه تلك الآراء



خالفت بعض الصحف الجزائرية المشبوهة الأعراف الصحفية فبدأت الأزمة..
وردت عليها بعض البرامج الرياضية المصرية بما يخالف أعراف الإعلام فإشتدت الأزمة..
ثم إستفحلت الأزمة بعد الأحداث التى جرت فى السودان والإعتداءات الخارجة عن كل الأعراف التى جرت من الجماهير الجزائرية..ثم ردود الفعل فى الإعلام والتى كانت عبارة عن ردح وشتائم بما يخالف أى أعراف..
النظام الحاكم سواء المصرى أو الجزائرى أخطأ خطأ جسيم فى هذه الأزمة..لأنه كان يجب وأد الفتنة فى مهدها..
الأنظمة الحاكمة تتغير..والخطاب الإعلامى يتبدل حسب الحالة..
أما الشعوب فهى الباقية..وهى التى يجب أن يكون لها هم واحد مشترك..وهو الإتحاد ضد عدوها الحقيقى وهو الكيان الصهيونى..
تبنت أصوات من الجانبين قضية حل الأزمة التى حدثت بعد المباراة من أجل عدم شق الصف العربى ..
ونظر بعض من يريد حل هذه الأزمة إليها من منظور دينى لا يعترف بالتقسيمات والتفرقة بين الجنسيات..
كل من تبنى حل هذه الأزمة له وجهة نظره النى يريد بها الخير والتى يراها صوابا من وجهة نظره..
فعلى من يتبنى وجهة نظر أخرى أن يعرض وجهة نظره  بهدوء دون تشنج أو تسفيه الرأى المخالف له أو التشكيك فى توجهاته..
ويجب على الجميع عدم الإنزلاق إلى نفس ما يعيبه على الآخر فى هذه الأزمة من خروج على الأعراف والتقاليد والقوانين..
ولنبدأ أولا بإحترام بعضنا البعض وإحترام قوانين المنتدى الذى جمعنا سويا من أجل أهداف نبيلة وعظيمة..
إذا كنا حقا نحب هذا المنتدى ولا نتشدق بهذا الحب
والحمد لله رب العالمين

----------


## فتى مصر

موضوع جميل يا استاذ احمد ناصر والله ...
طبعا المنتدى ليه شروط واحنا وافقنا عليها ... 

بس بصراحة انا مش قادر اطيق اى جزائرى فى المنتدى او بره المنتدى او حتى مجرد سماع اسم الجزائر يسبب لى نوع من القرف ما بعده قرف ... دى مش سخرية والله دى حقيقة ... وكمان مش قادر افهم هما ليه بيجوا هنا المنتدى المصرى وهما عارفين انه مصرى طبعا جايين علشان يستفذونا ... انا كواحد من الناس مش هسامحهم ابدا ولا هكون صافى ليهم سواء الازمة هدات ام لم تهدأ الا لما ناخذ القصاص العادل وبعد كدا نقرر ... اما كلام الاشقاء والحاجات دى مبتأكلش عيش.....


على فكرة احنا لو مخدناش حقن المرة دى عمرنا ما هيبقى لينا كرامة فى اى حته وهبقى افكرك ان شاء الله ....



تحياتى على الموضوع ....

فتى مصر

----------


## طائر الشرق

موضوع جيد

ولا املك تعليق  لانه غير مقبول

جزيت خيرا

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> موضوع جميل يا استاذ احمد ناصر والله ...


شكرا لك أخى العزيز فتى مصر



> طبعا المنتدى ليه شروط واحنا وافقنا عليها ...


عظيم جدا..هذه الشروط منصفة للجميع..ويبقى الإلتزام بهذه القوانين شاهدا لنا أو علينا..



> بس بصراحة انا مش قادر اطيق اى جزائرى فى المنتدى او بره المنتدى او حتى مجرد سماع اسم الجزائر يسبب لى نوع من القرف ما بعده قرف ... دى مش سخرية والله دى حقيقة


أنا متفهم شعورك..والأسباب التى دفعتك لهذا الشعور..ولكن كيفية التعبير عن هذا الشعور هى مربط الفرس..
فإن صغتها فى كلمات خالية من التجريح والسباب فإنك بذلك تعبر عن وجهة نظرك التى قد يختلف معك فيها البعض..لكنهم لن يملكون إلا إحترام وجهة نظرك..ويزيد رصيدك لدى الجميع بما فيهم المختلفين معك..
وقد تتجنب المشاركة فى الموضوعات التى لا تروقك وتختلف بشدة مع وجهة نظرك..وهذا قرار لا يمكن إلا إحترامه وتفهم دوافعه..
أما إذا قمت بصياغة شعورك فى صورة سباب وتجريح وتهكم ووعيد..فإن ذلك لا يمكن أن يسمى وجهة نظر..بل يندرج تحت بند مخالفة قوانين المنتدى..وهو شيء  يجب أن نتحاشاه حفاظا على المنتدى من القلاقل..
وصاحب أى حق يجب عليه أن يركز جهده فى كيفية إسترداد حقوقه بهدوء وتركيز..حتى لا ينزلق إلى مهاترات جانبية لا طائل منها..وقد تتسبب فى إهدار حقه..



> وكمان مش قادر افهم هما ليه بيجوا هنا المنتدى المصرى وهما عارفين انه مصرى طبعا جايين علشان يستفذونا ...



كل من جاء بغرض الإستفزاز وخالف القوانين تم إيقاف عضويته..المنتدى له طابع مصرى..لأن صاحبه مصرى..وأغلب مشرفيه وأعضاؤه من مصر..لكن المنتدى مفتوح للجميع بإختلاف جنسياتهم وأديانهم..
طالما كانت المشاركات فى حدود قوانين المنتدى من محافظة عاى القيم والأخلاق فلكل الأعضاء نفس الحقوق وعليهم نفس الواجبات..وتبقى مسألة الحب والكره فى القلوب ..أما الإحترام المتبادل فهو الأساس الذى ينبغى أن يكون ظاهر فى المشاركات..



> انا كواحد من الناس مش هسامحهم ابدا ولا هكون صافى ليهم سواء الازمة هدات ام لم تهدأ الا لما ناخذ القصاص العادل وبعد كدا نقرر ...


يمكنك بكل تأكيد المشاركة بآرائك ومقترحاتك حول هذا القصاص..من الذى سنوقع عليه القصاص بالتحديد..وكيفية هذا القصاص..ومن المسئول عن تطبيقه..وكيف؟
لكن..إذا كنت تفعل ذلك لإحساسك بالغدر والخيانة من مجموعة ما خرجت عن القانون والأعراف..فأولى لك ألا تقلدهم فى الخروج عن القوانين..لأن أبناء مصر ببساطة شديدة عنوان التحضر والرقى منذ 7000 عام..ويجب علينا كأبناء مصر المحافظة على اللمسة الحضارية التى تميزنا دائما فى لحظات التاريخ الحالكة..



> اما كلام الاشقاء والحاجات دى مبتأكلش عيش.....


كل البلاد الأخرى تسميه خبز..لكننا بذكائنا المصرى نسميه عيش..لأنه رمز للحياة..ولعيش هذه الحياة..
ونحن سنعيش مرتين..عيش فى الدنيا وعيش فى الآخرة..هذا ذكرنى بما كان يردده الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم حينما شرع المسلمون فى حفر الخندق..حيث كان يردد ((لا "عيش" إلا"عيش"الآخرة..فأرحم الأنصار والمهاجرة))
لذلك فإننا عندما نطالب بحقوقنا فى الدنيا..يجب أن تكون عيننا على الآخرة..فعندما نطالب بحق..فإننا نأخذ حقنا فقط..دون جور أو بغى..ولا تزر وازرة وزر أخرى..



> على فكرة احنا لو مخدناش حقناالمرة دى عمرنا ما هيبقى لينا كرامة فى اى حته وهبقى افكرك ان شاء الله ....


نشوف إيه هى حقوقنا..ناخدها من مين وإزاى..لا توجد مشكلة..
بس ناخد حقنا من الذى جار عليه..دون أن نتعرض للأبرياء..أو نشتمهم أو نطردهم..
ولا  نصبح ظالمين وخارجين عن النص..



> تحياتى على الموضوع ....
> 
> فتى مصر


ولك منى تحية على المشاركة
وشكرا لك
 :f:

----------


## a_leader

السلام عليكم

اسمح لى اخى العزيز بالمشاركة بهذا المقال




> أعرب مستشار الرئيس الجزائرى محمد كمال عبدالرزاق بارة، عن أسفه لكل ما حدث فى أعقاب مباراة كرة القدم بين مصر والجزائر فى السودان، ودعا بارة كل من يؤمن بوحدة الانتماء والمصير العربى المشترك إلى تجاوز مثل هذا الظرف، بينما طالب مثقفون عرب فى بيان لهم من العاصمة الفرنسية باريس، أرسلوه لجامعة الدول العربية، بضرورة إنهاء الخلاف بين البلدين، معربين عن رفضهم لكل ما يفرق بين الشعبين الشقيقين.
> 
> وقال مستشار الرئيس الجزائرى، الذى يزور مصر حالياً، فى تصريح له أمس، إن الإرادات فى مصر والجزائر ستساعد على تجاوز هذه الأزمة الظرفية التى تسمى فى مصر سحابة صيف، وهى أزمة مفتعلة من البعض سواء هنا أو هناك على مستوى الصحافة.
> 
> وأوضح أنه تلقى دعوة من الدكتور بطرس بطرس غالى، رئيس المجلس القومى لحقوق الإنسان، للمشاركة فى أعمال الملتقى الأول للمنتدى الدائم للحوار العربى الأفريقى حول الديمقراطية وحقوق الإنسان، الذى بدأ أعماله أمس الأول، حيث سيقدم ورقة عمل حول موقف الجزائر من قضايا الهجرة فى منطقة المغرب العربى والساحل والصحراء.
> 
> وأضاف أن الرئيس الجزائرى عبدالعزيز بوتفليقة عندما علم بهذه الدعوة أصدر تكليفاته بأن يلغى جميع ارتباطاته ويلبى دعوة الإخوان فى مصر، مؤكدا أن هذه رسالة قوية تؤكد على عمق العلاقات التاريخية والأخوية بين البلدين والتى هى أسمى وأرفع من أى أزمات ظرفية مفتعلة.
> 
> فى سياق متصل تلقت الجامعة العربية بيانا من مثقفين وإعلاميين عرب فى باريس، يعبرون خلاله عن أسفهم بشأن أحداث مباراة كرة القدم بين مصر والجزائر، ويطالبون فيه بضرورة العمل على إصدار موقف يعبر عن حقيقة ما يربط بين الشعوب العربية ويظهر للرأى العام حقيقة مشاعر الإخوة والتضامن التى تربط العرب جميعاً.
> ...


ستكون لى عودة ان شاء الله

تحياتى و تقديرى

 :f2:

----------


## فتى مصر

> [size="5"]السلام عليكم
> 
> اسمح لى اخى العزيز بالمشاركة بهذا المقال[/
> 
> 
> size]
> أعرب مستشار الرئيس الجزائرى محمد كمال عبدالرزاق بارة، عن أسفه لكل ما حدث فى أعقاب مباراة كرة القدم بين مصر والجزائر فى السودان، ودعا بارة كل من يؤمن بوحدة الانتماء والمصير العربى المشترك إلى تجاوز مثل هذا الظرف، بينما طالب مثقفون عرب فى بيان لهم من العاصمة الفرنسية باريس، أرسلوه لجامعة الدول العربية، بضرورة إنهاء الخلاف بين البلدين، معربين عن رفضهم لكل ما يفرق بين الشعبين الشقيقين.
> 
> وقال مستشار الرئيس الجزائرى، الذى يزور مصر حالياً، فى تصريح له أمس، إن الإرادات فى مصر والجزائر ستساعد على تجاوز هذه الأزمة الظرفية التى تسمى فى مصر سحابة صيف، وهى أزمة مفتعلة من البعض سواء هنا أو هناك على مستوى الصحافة.
> ...




ودمتم على كدا ... ترويع المصريين وضربهم ... والبصق على وجه متعب .... وهلع الملايين عبر الشاشات ورعب 10 الاف فى السودان يحل بان الرئيس بوتفليقة قاله انهى جميع ارتباطتك علشان الشقيقة مصر!!!!!!!..

هما فاكرين انها كدا هتخلص يضربونا وبعدين يقولوا ... اخوة وروابط وكلام من دا .... وبعدين يكسبوا المباراة بالارهاب ويرحوا كاس العالم او حتى امم افريقا ويخسروا من طوب الارض ومفيش مشكلة لكن اول ما يخسروا من مصر يعملوا فيها انهم مش مصدقين وانهم عصبيين لا الكلام دا مش هيجيب نتيجة المره دى ...

الموضوع مش هيخلص غير بالقصاص ... بالعربى راس براس ...

----------


## ابن رشد المصري

يعني هو الصح اننا نشتم واحد جاي بيتكلم معانا بكل أدب حتى لو اختلفنا معاه في وجهة نظره؟
الصح نتطاول عليه ونقوله أخرج من المنتدى؟
الصح نوازن قافية اسمه بسبه أو شتيمة ننعته بها بدلاً من اسمه؟
الصح نطعن في بلده ونتريق عليها ونقول حتى المناضلات اللي فيهم حريم ونتضاحك على الجملة وكأنها نكته؟
معقول يا جماعة؟ .. معقول؟
يرضي ربنا اللي بتعملوه ده؟
هو ده الي راس براس وهو ده حقكم اللي مش هتضيعوه؟
والله عيب .. والله عيب
أستاذ أحمد .. أحيي فيك تعقلك وتبصرك فبارك الله فيك.
اللهم اهدنا واهدي بنا.

----------


## a_leader

> ودمتم على كدا ... ترويع المصريين وضربهم ... والبصق على وجه متعب .... وهلع الملايين عبر الشاشات ورعب 10 الاف فى السودان يحل بان الرئيس بوتفليقة قاله انهى جميع ارتباطتك علشان الشقيقة مصر!!!!!!!..
> 
> هما فاكرين انها كدا هتخلص يضربونا وبعدين يقولوا ... اخوة وروابط وكلام من دا .... وبعدين يكسبوا المباراة بالارهاب ويرحوا كاس العالم او حتى امم افريقا ويخسروا من طوب الارض ومفيش مشكلة لكن اول ما يخسروا من مصر يعملوا فيها انهم مش مصدقين وانهم عصبيين لا الكلام دا مش هيجيب نتيجة المره دى ...
> 
> الموضوع مش هيخلص غير بالقصاص ... بالعربى راس براس ...


شوف اخى العزيز فتى مصر

انت حر اعمل اللى انت عايزه و خد حقك أو حق مصر ( أيا كان المسمى ) براحتك خالص

و لكن بما يرضى الله فقط , فعملك اخى العزيز اما لك أو عليك 

انتقم اخى كيفما تشاء و اثأر كيفما تحب و افعل كل مايحلو لك و تراه مناسبا

و لكن لا تنسى ان هناك من يراقبك و سيحاسبك فافعل ما يرضيه فقط

مادمت أخى العزيز تتحدث عن القصاص فاعلم ان القصاص لا يكون وفقا لهوانا 

و انما وفقا لشرع الله فقط فاسأل اخى العزيز شيخا جليلا و سيخبرك كيف تقتص و من مَن

او سينهاك

----------


## فتى مصر

اخى العزيز الاستاذ  a_leader
دا اسلوب محكم انهم يضربونا وبعد كدا اعتذار ... وخلصت يا جماعة ... يا استاذى اولا مش احنا الى نضرب او احنا الى نجرى ... ثانيا ايه الضامن بقبول الاعتذار اننا منضربش تانى ونقبل الاعتذار تانى ؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





تحياتى ...

----------


## a_leader

> اخى العزيز الاستاذ  a_leader
> دا اسلوب محكم انهم يضربونا وبعد كدا اعتذار ... وخلصت يا جماعة ... يا استاذى اولا مش احنا الى نضرب او احنا الى نجرى ... ثانيا ايه الضامن بقبول الاعتذار اننا منضربش تانى ونقبل الاعتذار تانى ؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> تحياتى ...


بصى اخى العزيز ح اقول لحضرتك حاجة

على المستوى السياسى محدش ح يعمل حاجة عشان نكون واقعيين و كل التصريحات اللى طلعت

كانت بتطالب باعتذار ( فقط ) من المسئولين الجزائريين

و ده طبعا لأن زى ماحضرتك عارف السياسة بتحكمها امور اخرى و كمان الشعب هنا مالهوش تأثير

ملموس على السلطة الحاكمة و بالتالى ممكن الشعب يكون له ارادة معينة و الحكومة لها ارادة مختلفة

خالص و اعتقد انك معايا فى النقطة دى

خللينا فى الشعب دلوئت

الشعب فى حالة غضب و ضيق و فى رغبة فى رد الضربة ضربتين 

و انا معاك ان ده شعور طبيعى جدا و الله و لكن اخى العزيز ستكون الأمور مروعة

و سيتم ضرب ابرياء بلا شك

اذن هم ضربوا ابرياء و نحن سنضرب ابرياء 

انا معاك اننا بالمنطق ده نكون اخدنا تارنا لكن ياترى ده يرضى ربنا ؟

هى دى المشكلة اخى العزيز

عارف

انا سمعت كذا شيخ فى الموضوع ده و لم اسمع لفظ القصاص من احدهم ( خللى بالك من النقطة دى )

و مش صح اننا نفسر القرءان بنفسنا 

الضرب سهل اوى اخى العزيز و سيحدث فى أول مواجهة معاهم زى مابيحصل فى الماتشات عندنا

و انت عارف كده كويس

انت فاهم وجهة نظرى ؟

تخيل مثلا اخى العزيز ان اخوك مثلا تعرض لحادثة ترويع او ضرب مثلا فى محافظة ما و لتكن اسوان

مش معقولة اخى تقف مثلا فى محطة رمسيس و تضرب اى واحد اسوانى تشوفه

معايا ؟

لابد ألا يكون الله أهون الناظرين إلينا اخى العزيز 

و مادام القصاص سيكون صعبا لعدم معرفة الجانى معرفة يقينية فلما لا نحتسب ذلك عند الله

و بعدين اخى العزيز ما احنا ضربناهم هنا فى القاهرة و سمعت ان 22 جزائرى أصيب فى تصريح

لوزير الداخلية المصرى ( حبيب العادلى )

انا معاك صح ان مش احنا اللى نضرب و نجرى لكن برضو افكرك ان اللى راحو كانوا ناس مالهاش

فى القصة دى و محدش كان عامل حسابه على غدر

مصر مش حاجة صغيرة اخى العزيز عشان يهزها شوية عيال بلطجية 

اخى العزيز

سواء اتفقت معى او اختلفت فقط ارجوك رجاء اخ لأخيه ان يكون لله ايضا حسابات عندك قبل ان تتخذ

قرارا بقتل نفس بريئة او اراقة دماء لا ناقة لها ولا جمل فى كل هذه الأحداث فلن ينفعك إلا عملك فقط

و عندما نقف امام الله لن يحاسبنا كمصريين و جزائرين و تونسيين .... الخ

ارجوك اخى العزيز لن تخسر شيئا ان سألت عالما عن هذا الأمر و استمع له فسيطمئن قلبك حينها

 :f:

----------


## فتى مصر

الاخ العزيز ليدر والله انا سعيد بالنقاش معاك 
انا موافق جدا فى كثير من الى حضرتك بتقولة لاسيما اننا كلنا مسلمين ... بس الى مضايقنى ان كل مره هيتعمل فينا كدا ومش هناخد حق ولا باطل ... يمكن انا فى الاول كنت حاطط الابرياء والمجرمين فى سله واحدة وبعد كدا اكتشفت ان دا غلط الى حد كبير ... 
انا الى خلانى اكتب الكلام دا وكل ردودى على موضوع الى حصل فى السودان انهم عملوا كل دا علشان يصعدوا مارسوا كل الاساليب الغير شريفة سواء فى الجزائر فى المباراة الاولى ولو تذكر انت بعتلى انذار بعد مباراة الجزائر فى يونيه الماضى بسبب انى قلت انهم ارهابيون وسموا لاعبينا وتكرر الموقف فى القاهرة بعد المسلسل الهزلى ثم تكرر اكثر وبصورة وحشية فى السودان كل دا علشان مصر متصعدش مش علشا هما يصعدوا لانهم اساسا كان اقصى طموح ليهم انهم يصعدوا كاس امم ... كل الاشياء دى مخليانى متأكد انهم فى كل مره هيعملوا كدا واحنا علشان مش هنعرف نعمل  حاجة هنقول ريادة وكبار والاسلام ... مع ان الاسلام انى ادافع عن نفسى حتى لو الى بيقالتنى مؤمن (راجع سورة الحجرات ) ... 

عموما انا عاوز اجابة من حضرتك لو تكرر مثل هذا الفعل مرة اخرى هل سيخرج العقلاء ليقولوا الاخوة والريادة والاشقاء وهكذا ؟!!!!

----------


## عاصم ابوندي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
 الكورة ___ الرياضة
الميسر ____ القمار
يا استاذ أحمد لقد تحولت رياضة كرة القدم من رياضة وخلق رياضي .الي قمار وميسر ومكسب وخسارة
ايه ده ....
انت تتكلم عن الخلاف في وجهات النظر واسلوب الحوار ولن  يفهم ما تقول ولو أخرجت لهم كل دليل من الكتب السماوية واحاديث رسول الله ... 
أنك تتكلم عن مشكلة قمار علي مائدة خضراء بقوانين نوادي باريس الليلة ... يعني الموضوع عاوز حقي وعاوز بقيت ايدي وووووو الخ
محمد رشوان البطل المصري في اليابان رفع راس مصر بخلقه الرياضي رغم أنه يمارس رياضة عنيفة ورغم ذلك كان ومازال خير سفير لنا في عالم الرياضة 
انتبهوا ايها السادة الرياضة زبحت علي المزبح الاخضر 
دمت بخير :f2:  :f2:  :f2:

----------


## ابن رشد المصري

> الأخ الفاضل ... هشام نصار
> 
> 
> موضوعك رغم الفكرة والهدف النبيل الذى حاولت كثيرا تحقيقه إلا أنك لم توفق فى نقطتين ساعدت على جنوح الموضوع لوجهة غير التى أردتها له
> 
> 
> بداية... العنوان الذى إستفز الكثيرين وجعلهم فى حالة مستنفرة من النقد اللاذع الموجه لك شخصياً أولاً ولفكرتك المطروحة ثانياً حيث اعتقد الكثيرون أنك (بعت القضية ...بالبلدى كدا) ورغم تغيير العنوان فى مرحلة متأخرة قليلاً إلا ان الانطباعات الاولى تدوم للاسف....
> 
> 
> ...


قرأت لتوي رد الأخت جيهان الأخير في موضوع أخونا هشام.

أختي الكريمة جيهان محمد علي ،

الاختلاف لا يفسد للود قضية .. لذا خذي ملاحظاتي بعين الجد والاعتبار فهي في غاية الحيوية والأهمية لا أوجه مثلها الا لمن أقدره وأقدر بصيرته.
بدايةً .. ليس من العدل أن تتمتعي وحدك بأفضلية وضع رد أخير ينسدل بعده الستار لمجرد أنك مراقبة.
ولتفسير الفعل أو لقطع الطريق على المعترضين على ذلك تكتفي بالقول "لتوضيح موقفي الذي طالبني كثيرون به"
خاصة اذا ما كان موقفك ذلك الذي شرحتيه هو أحكام أصدرتيها بوصف أقلام محددة ذكرت اسم اسم في طابور واحد.
ياليتك لم تكتبي رد أبداً .. فأنت أطلقتِ أحكام بردك دون أن تكفلي حق الرد لأشخاص وارد جداً أن يروا في رأيك ظلم لهم تمنوا لو دفعوه.
ثانياً وبخصوص رياض .. أختي الطيبة .. صحيح أن رياض صديق لكني لم أنفعل لأجله أو لأجل صداقته كما ظننتي .. لو راجعتي موضوعي "رسالة كتبتها الى الاخوة الجزائريين" ستجديني وجهت رد قاسي لأخي طائر الشرق بعد أن وجدت رده يفيض عنصرية وكراهية أفزعتني .. ولأنه طائر الشرق "هيثم" عزيز عليّ .. عز عليّ أن يكون صاحب موقف كهذا.
كان ذلك قبل أن يوجد رياض أو غير رياض في المنتدى.
المسألة اذن ليست مسألة صداقة وقد ظلمتيني وقزمتيني حين فسرتيها على هذا النحو وكفى .. المسألة باختصار أنه لا يرضيني أن نمثل مصر والمصريين بهذا السوء وهذا القبح .. أنا مسلم أولاً .. عربي ثانياً .. مصري ثالثاً .. أستشعر بكل كياني هذا الترتيب وأقدسه.
بالمناسبة أنا لم أدعو رياض للمنتدى ليتحدث عن المباراة أو يبين وجهة نظره في أحداثها .. أنا دعوته لنستفيد من قلمه بكل ألوانه في كل قاعاتنا .. أنا أردت الرجل عضواً في أبناء مصر وأنت تظنيني استقدمته لأجل المباراة وفقط! 
ثالثاً .. تقولي أن مداخلتي كانت هجوم غير مبرر على الاخوة.
هل من الصواب شتم أحدهم قدم الينا ليتكلم معنا بكل أدب حتى لو اختلفنا معه في وجهة نظره؟
هل من الصواب التطاول عليه لدرجة طرده من المنتدى؟
هل من الصواب أن نوازن قافية اسمه بسبه ننعته بها بدلاً من اسمه؟
هل من الصواب أن نطعن في بلده ونسخر منها ومن أهلها ونقول حتى المناضلات فيهم حريم ونتضاحك على الجملة وكأنها نكته؟
هل يشترط على العاقل أن يكون ذلك الشخص صديقه لينفعل على هذه النعوت وعلى هذه الوصوف ويتمنى لو أحسن الأخريين التعبير عن أرائهم؟
ثم انه بعد كل هذه الأفعال تقولي "غير مبرر" .. ما المبرر اذن؟ وما الأسوأ الذي علينا انتظاره ليكون في الأمر ما يبرر؟
ذلك بخصوص "غير مبرر" .. أما "هجوم" فلا أعلم أي هجوم تحدثتي عنه أختاه؟
ردي لم يحمل سبة أو شتمة واحدة كما كانت ردود الاخوة من قبلي للأخ رياض فقط لأنه جزائري .. ردي كان قوي مؤثر يدعو الناس لاحترام الأخر ومناقشته بهدوء .. يخلو من أي كلمة يعاقب عليها أي قانون دولي أو غير دولي بما في ذلك قانون المنتدى .. لا أفهم الى متى سيكون العقاب في أبناء مصر بالنوايا؟
أخيراً
مقال رياض مصطفاوي لم يكن فيه أي تطاول لا على مصر ولا على أي مشارك وبالتالي لا يمكن لك أن تتفهمي سبب تطاول من تطاول عليه كما أسلفتي وتدعيني لتفهمه!
رياض مصطفاوي يقول أن مصر والمصريين هم سبب المشكلة .. من حقه أن يرى ما يراه ومن حقنا أن نناقشه بأدب تماماً كما قدم الرجل معروضه بأدب وان اختلفنا معه.
تقولي "كان أولى بك وأنت قلم واعى ومثقف ان تناقش نقاط المقال الممتلئ بالمغالطات دون النظر إذا ما كان صديقك أم لا" رغم أني قلت من قبل أني كنت فعلاً في طريقي لمناقشة رياض والاختلاف معه لولا ردود أخرجتنا عن النقاش العقلاني ودفعتنا الى ما لا يرضي الله ولا يرضي أي عاقل أبداً. 
أختي الكريمة .. يعلم الله كم أحترمك وكم أحترم قلمك وكم احترم نشاطك وأثني عليه .. كلنا أعجبتنا تلك المراقبة النشيطة الجديدة التي أضائت أبناء مصر في الفترة الأخيرة وسعدنا بها وذكرنا اسمها أول الأسماء اذا ما أردنا الثناء على مراقبيين أو اداريين .. أملي أن عقلك الواعي سيدعك تتحملي نقدي ورأيي بصدر رحب.
ومثلما بدأت ردي .. الاختلاف لا يفسد للود قضية.
ابن رشد،

----------


## ابن رشد المصري

> رغم انى عندى عتب عميق من حذف مشاركتى السابقة الى كنت كاتبها لابن رشد لانى مش شايف انى غلطت فيها فى حد  ..!


لأ غلطت يا صاحبي .. صدقني غلطت.
ابن رشد شاف المشاركة قبل حذفها وبيقولك "لو جيه عربي في المقابل وسألك ليه أكبر عدد من الراقصات الشرقيات وأشهر الراقصات الشرقيات خرجت من مصر؟"
هتضايق ولا مش هتضايق من تفكيره؟
هل ده معناه ان مصر عبارة عن ملهى كبير مثلاً أو ان أهلها ديدنهم الرقص والمزمار أم انها نظرة عنصرية مريضة أكيد هتضايقك وتزعلك لو اتوجهت لك؟

----------


## the_chemist

> أخيراً[/color]
> مقال رياض مصطفاوي لم يكن فيه أي تطاول لا على مصر ولا على أي مشارك وبالتالي لا يمكن لك أن تتفهمي سبب تطاول من تطاول عليه كما أسلفتي وتدعيني لتفهمه!
> رياض مصطفاوي يقول أن مصر والمصريين هم سبب المشكلة .. من حقه أن يرى ما يراه ومن حقنا أن نناقشه بأدب تماماً كما قدم الرجل معروضه بأدب وان اختلفنا معه.
> تقولي "كان أولى بك وأنت قلم واعى ومثقف ان تناقش نقاط المقال الممتلئ بالمغالطات دون النظر إذا ما كان صديقك أم لا" رغم أني قلت من قبل أني كنت فعلاً في طريقي لمناقشة رياض والاختلاف معه لولا ردود أخرجتنا عن النقاش العقلاني ودفعتنا الى ما لا يرضي الله ولا يرضي أي عاقل أبداً. 
> أختي الكريمة .. يعلم الله كم أحترمك وكم أحترم قلمك وكم احترم نشاطك وأثني عليه .. كلنا أعجبتنا تلك المراقبة النشيطة الجديدة التي أضائت أبناء مصر في الفترة الأخيرة وسعدنا بها وذكرنا اسمها أول الأسماء اذا ما أردنا الثناء على مراقبيين أو اداريين .. أملي أن عقلك الواعي سيدعك تتحملي نقدي ورأيي بصدر رحب.
> ومثلما بدأت ردي .. الاختلاف لا يفسد للود قضية.
> ابن رشد،[/color][/center]


كيف حالك يا رامى

رد رياض ملئ بالمخالفات الصريحة

دا رجل بيتهمنا بأننا سبب المشكلة وكلام غريب وعجيب

ولازم نحاول بقي أننا نرد صح

اللى يتكلم بالعقل نرد عليه بالعقل

وغير كدا يبقي غير كدا برضوا

شكراً يارامى

----------


## a_leader

> انا موافق جدا فى كثير من الى حضرتك بتقولة لاسيما اننا كلنا مسلمين ... بس الى مضايقنى ان كل مره هيتعمل فينا كدا ومش هناخد حق ولا باطل ... يمكن انا فى الاول كنت حاطط الابرياء والمجرمين فى سله واحدة وبعد كدا اكتشفت ان دا غلط الى حد كبير ... 
> انا الى خلانى اكتب الكلام دا وكل ردودى على موضوع الى حصل فى السودان انهم عملوا كل دا علشان يصعدوا مارسوا كل الاساليب الغير شريفة سواء فى الجزائر فى المباراة الاولى ولو تذكر انت بعتلى انذار بعد مباراة الجزائر فى يونيه الماضى بسبب انى قلت انهم ارهابيون وسموا لاعبينا وتكرر الموقف فى القاهرة بعد المسلسل الهزلى ثم تكرر اكثر وبصورة وحشية فى السودان كل دا علشان مصر متصعدش مش علشا هما يصعدوا لانهم اساسا كان اقصى طموح ليهم انهم يصعدوا كاس امم ... كل الاشياء دى مخليانى متأكد انهم فى كل مره هيعملوا كدا واحنا علشان مش هنعرف نعمل  حاجة هنقول ريادة وكبار والاسلام ... مع ان الاسلام انى ادافع عن نفسى حتى لو الى بيقالتنى مؤمن (راجع سورة الحجرات ) ... 
> 
> عموما انا عاوز اجابة من حضرتك لو تكرر مثل هذا الفعل مرة اخرى هل سيخرج العقلاء ليقولوا الاخوة والريادة والاشقاء وهكذا ؟!!!!


ربنا يخليك اخى العزيز

بالنسبة لحذف مشاركاتك هنا او فى اى مكان فى المنتدى ماعدا قاعات البرامج بيكون من اختصاص

مشرفين القاعة بس و ده بيكون فى صالح المنتدى بصفة عامة و صدقنى اخى العزيز المشرف بيكون

فى موقف صعب مابين مشاعره الشخصيه من ناحية وواجبه فى المحافظة على نظام المنتدى وقوانينه

من ناحية أخرى 

بص حبيبى

بالنسبة لما تعنيه بسورة الحجرات

تفسير القرءان موجود فى كل مكان و من الخطير جدا ان نقرأ الآية و نقرأ تفسيرها ثم نطبق

هذا شيئ فى غاية الخطورة , لابد ان نأخذ العلم اخى من شيخ عالم فهو أكثر علما و دراية و الماما

بأحكام القرءان و سنة النبى صلى الله عليه و سلم 

لك ان تتخيل معى اخى العزيز موقفا كهذا

نعرف طبعا انه توجد كتب شارحة للأحاديث و اخرى مفسرة للقرءان

فهل تتصور ماذا يحدث لو اننى مثلا قرأت صحيح البخارى و تفسير القرطبى مثلا ثم بدأت فى التنفيذ

و ربما اصدار الفتاوى للناس ؟؟

أو فلتقل لى اخى العزيز مافائدة العلماء مادام كل شيئ موجود و يمكننا الاعتماد على نفسنا ؟؟

سمعت جملة ضحكتنى من الشيخ محمد حسان من كام يوم كده مع انها جملة مرعبة بصراحة

بيقول ( لدينا الآن شيخ غبى فى كل بيت ) كان بيقصد الانترنت

لان اى حد ممكن يبحث عن شيئ على الانترنت و يطلع يفتى و دى كارثة بصراحة

بالنسبة لسؤالك

سيبك من الجزائر دلوئت

تعالى نتكلموا عن الاهلى و الاسماعيلى بصفتك اهلاوى و بصفتى اسماعيلاوى

و صدقنى اللى ح نوصلوله ح يكون اجابتى و ح اقولهالك بعد كده بكل وضوح و صراحة

تفتكر جماهير الأهلى و الاسماعيلى ح تبطل تشتم بعضها و تحدف طوب على بعضها ؟

اخى العزيز

الكورة فيها تعصب شديد و كلنا عارفين كده

الموضوع ح يتكرر تانى طبعا لان الكورة لن تخلو من التعصب

لكن لا اعتقد انها ح تكون بالمنظر بتاع السودان ده

و تكرارها ح يكون بسبب اننا ح نضربهم اول ماتش نقابلهم فيه

احنا بنكلموا بعض هنا فى المنتدى بس و صوتنا مش ح يوصل لكل الدنيا

و عمر الناس ما ح تبطل تضرب فى بعضها بسبب الكورة

و كل مرة ح تلائى ناس تطلع تذكر خواتها بربنا

ح نعملوا ايه بس

اصل الضرب بتاع الكورة ده بيبئى على المشاع و صعب تعرف مين اللى بيضرب

و الحق ما بيروحش لأن ربنا مطلع و كله متسجل و كله ح يتحاسب

المشكلة انك عشان تاخد حقك فى الحالة دى لازم تظلم و مش ح تقدر تكون عادل

الواحد خايف و الله اخى العزيز

انفلونزا الخنازير داخلة علينا و المرض بيبئى ابتلاء من ربنا 

احنا بعاد اوى و الله و اللى بيصلى ركعتين بيعتبر نفسه عمل اللى عليه

عموما اللى احنا فيه ده مايرضيش ربنا و حرام الملايين دى كلها تتصرف على لعبة و عندنا

ناس فقرا و شباب عايزة تشتغل و تتجوز و عيال عايزة هريسة يوم السبت اللى جاى  :: 

لكن الدنيا ح تتغير اخى العزيز و كل ده ح ينتهى و فيوم من الايام ح نضرب اليهود و نرجع الأقصى

كلمة اخيرة بئه

مفيش هنا عقلاء و مجانين

دى وجهات نظر اخى العزيز و كل واحد بينظر للمسألة من جهة ولازم نتعلم نستفيد من بعض

قدر الامكان , مفيش انسان فينا كامل و لكن يمكن ان يكمل بعضنا بعضا و صدقنى و الله

مادام ربنا مش معمول حسابه ستنفلت الامور كثيرا و فى الآخر كل واحد بيتحاسب بعمله 

فتى مصر العزيز

ياريت اكون قدرت اوصل لك وجهة نظرى

تحياتى

 :f2:

----------


## ابن رشد المصري

> كيف حالك يا رامى
> 
> رد رياض ملئ بالمخالفات الصريحة
> 
> دا رجل بيتهمنا بأننا سبب المشكلة وكلام غريب وعجيب
> 
> ولازم نحاول بقي أننا نرد صح
> 
> اللى يتكلم بالعقل نرد عليه بالعقل
> ...


بخير الحمد لله .. كيف أحوالك انت أستاذ فريد؟
أن تكون المخالفات برأيك أنك السبب في تفاقم الأحداث فهي ليست مخالفات انما اختلافات في وجهات النظر.
هو ذكر ما ذكره وهو يراه أعقل وجهة نظر في الدنيا وأنت قرأتها وأنت تراها أعجب وجهة نظر في الدنيا .. ما الحل اذن؟
اما أن تناقشه وتثبت له فقره المعرفي وتحرجه باسلوبك المحترم وتعطي انطباع حسن عن بلدك وأبناء بلدك أو تتركه وترحل ان كان المطلب الأول صعب التحقيق.
أديك كتبت اللي كتبته وغيرك كتب اللي كتبه .. استفدنا ايه؟
1- أخدتوا تقييمات سلبية
2- الموضوع أغلق
3- أنا كنت ناوي أناقشه ومناقشتهوش واهتميت بالرد عليكم الأول وفي النهاية أخدت زيي زيكم تقييم سلبي مش عارف ليه!
ههههه شفت التفكير البسيط لما ناخده خطوة بخطوة بيقودنا ازاي للب الأمر ببساطة؟

----------


## فتى مصر

> الأخوة الاعزاء .... طائر الشرق .... الكيميائى .... كان2008.... فتى مصر
> 
> 
> لا نشك لحظة واحدة فى وطنيتكم وحبكم لهذا البلد
> 
> 
> ولكن... إنتظرتكم كثيراً لتقدموا أى شئ داخل الموضوع سواء كان تحليل موضوعى للحدث أو مقترحات لحل الأزمة أو حتى محاولة صادقة للاستماع والانصات لمن يفعلون ذلك ولكنكم لم تقدموا سوى السخرية والتطاول وإن كان حتى هناك مايبرره إلا أن إستمراره غير مرغوب ولا مستحب ويعكس صورة سلبية عنا بكل المقاييس.... وكأن حالة الغضب تأبى أن تفارقكم أو أنتم الذين تأبون فراقها ....!!!!!!! والغاضبون والمنفعلون لن يستطيعوا تقديم أى شئ للأسف


الاخت جيهان وانا ايضا لا اشكك فى وطنيتك .. تقولين ان حالة الغضب تأبى ان تفراقنى او اابى انا فراقها ... عموما اود ان اعلم وغير الغاضبون ماذا قدموا ؟!!!! والتحليل الموضوعى للحدث ليس شرطا ان يتوافق مع اهواءك الشخصية ... فليس هناك من سبيل سوى الثأر او القصاص ... واى حلول اخرى ستجعلنا ننال ( علقة ساخنة ) اخرى فى القريب العاجل .... ثم ينفعل البعض ويأبى العقلاء ثم علقة اخرى وهكذا ... اما الصورة السلبية التى تتحدثين عنها فهى وجدت عن طريق الارهابيون لا عن طريقنا نحن .... ومشكلة اغلب المتحدثين انه يرى ان رأيه صوابا فقط دون النظر الى اراء الاخرين يراها جهرا بالسوء  رغم ان الله يقول ( لا يحب الله الجهر بالسوء من القول الا من ظلم ) ... يرى ان الامر بين شقيقان مؤمنان رغم ان الله يقول ( فان بغت احداهما على الاخرى فقاتلوا التى تبغى حتى تفئ الى امر الله ) ويتناسوا ( وَكَتَبْنَا عَلَيْهِمْ فِيهَا أَنَّ النَّفْسَ بِالنَّفْسِ وَالْعَيْنَ بِالْعَيْنِ وَالأَنفَ بِالأَنفِ وَالأُذُنَ بِالأُذُنِ وَالسِّنَّ بِالسِّنِّ وَالْجُرُوحَ قِصَاصٌ فَمَن تَصَدَّقَ بِهِ فَهُوَ كَفَّارَةٌ لَّهُ وَمَن لَّمْ يَحْكُم بِمَا أَنزَلَ اللَّهُ فَأُولَئِكَ هُمُ الظَّالِمُونَ  ) .. والان انا اؤكد انا الذى يدعو الى الصلح اولا يدعو الى ما ليس له غير ذى صفه بمعنى ادق ... يتنازل عن حقوقه وسيظل هكذا الى الابد ... 

للعلم من ضرب وهتك وروع كان يمكن ان يكون اخوك او ابوك او امك ...

فتى مصر

----------


## ابن رشد المصري

أرانا ندور في دائرة مغلقة ويبدو أن أحداً لن يغير من قناعاته أبداً.
صدقوني والله .. أنا لم أكن أتخيل ان البني آدم فينا عنيد الى هذا الحد.
الاخوة ليدر وأحمد ناصر ألا توافقوني الرأي؟
أنا شخصياً أشعر بدوار شديد بسبب كثرة دوراني في الدائرة المغلقة هذه في محاولة لثني البعض عن مواقفهم بعد أكثر من 20 يوم مر على المباراة لازالت النفوس تفيض بغضاً غير موجه توجيه سليم.
لذا ردي ذلك هو أخر ما ستجدوه لي عن تلك المباراه المشئومة.
دمتم بود سالمين،

----------


## فتى مصر

> لأ غلطت يا صاحبي .. صدقني غلطت.
> ابن رشد شاف المشاركة قبل حذفها وبيقولك "لو جيه عربي في المقابل وسألك ليه أكبر عدد من الراقصات الشرقيات وأشهر الراقصات الشرقيات خرجت من مصر؟"
> هتضايق ولا مش هتضايق من تفكيره؟
> هل ده معناه ان مصر عبارة عن ملهى كبير مثلاً أو ان أهلها ديدنهم الرقص والمزمار أم انها نظرة عنصرية مريضة أكيد هتضايقك وتزعلك لو اتوجهت لك؟



غلطت فى مين يا رامى ؟ دا السؤال فى شعب ارهابى غدار ( مش كله علشان شروط المنتدى ) وانت بتقول فيها ما هما بيقوله مصر بلد المليون رقاصة ... دى مزعلتكش والى مزعلك واحد مصرى عبقرى قال مكنش عندهم رجالة يناضلوا اساسا بجد هما مكنش عندهم رجالة ؟ انا مش فاهم يعنى اية ست تطلع تناضل وتبقى قائد امال الرجالة راحوا فين ؟!!!! راحوا السوادن يحاربوا المصريين العزل ؟!!! عيب ... والله عيب ...

----------


## ابن رشد المصري

هل منع تذكر الفرنسيين لنابليون تخليدهم لجان جاك روسوه؟

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> موضوع جيد
> 
> ولا املك تعليق  لانه غير مقبول
> 
> جزيت خيرا



أخى الحبيب طائر الشرق
عندما عدت للمنتدى بعد غياب وجدت فيك صديق عزيز على قلبى..
قمت أنت بتنبيهى إلى أشياء حدثت فى غيابى وإستفدت من رؤيتك وتحليلك كثيرا فى منحى آخر غير موضوع الجزائر ومصر..وأنت تعرفه ولكن ليس هنا مجال ذكره..
وحدثت بيننا ألفة سريعة وعجيبة دعمتها أنت بمشاركاتك المختلفة فى موضوعاتى..
وغمرتنى بفيض من الود والحب لمستها فى مشاركاتك فى موضوعاتى فبادلتك حبا بحب..وود بود..وإحترام بإحترام..وربما أزيد أضعاف مضاعفة فى إعجابى بحماسك وغيرتك ووجهات نظرك ونظرتك للأمور..
إن زيارتك لملفى الشخصى بالأمس وتطييب خاطرى أوضحت لى مقدارى عندك..ولا تتصور كم أسعدتنى ووجدتنى أدعو لك بظهر الغيب..
لماذا تعتقد أن تعليقك الذى آثرت أن تحتفظ به سيكون غير مقبول عندى؟
أنا أقبلك بكل تأكيد كأخ وصديق عزيز على قلبى..وهذا يجعل من السهل واليسير على أن أقبل وجهة نظرك التى تخالف وجهة نظرى..
لن أتألم أبدا إذا خالفتنى وجهة النظر..الشيء الوحيد الذى يمكن أن يؤلمنى هو أن تصيغ وجهة نظرك بطريقة فيها سباب أو شتائم أو تخالف ما تعارفنا عليه سويا من إحترام متبادل وود عميق يربطنا..
أنت كالتهر الذى ترقد فى أعماقه لؤلؤة براقة..عندما تكون غاضبا وهادرا وعكرا تختفى هذه اللؤلؤة..
وعندما تكون هادئا وصافيا ورائق لا تخطىء العين بريق دررك..وتصبح طائر الشرق الذى أعرفه وأحبه
 ::

----------


## R17E

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
_  فقط ببساطه إن إرادة الحق و العدل لا تبرر لأحد أن يسئ إلي شعب كامل 
_ هناك فرق بين الحديث عن ظاهرة أو سلوك معين وبين الحديث عن شعب أو الاساءة له.
_ سائني بشده إهانة علم مصر فهذا فعل لا أحترم من يقوم به ولا من يرضاه علي بلده اما عدا ذلك فقد أجد ما يبرره و لكن عندما أحرق المصريون علم الجزائر فقد سائني ذلك ايضا فقد تساوينا في قلة الاحترام و قلة الادب ...و عندما نشر رجل احترمه كالقواس موقع جريدة الشروق طالبا رؤية ما وصفونا به كان أول ما شاهدته تهنئة الجريده لنفسها علي توزيع 1.5مليون نسخه ثم مواضيع خبيثه و كاذبه و للأمانه فأنا أسمع اكثر من ذلك علي اي مقهي مصري و لكن ما المشكله في ان نكون أفضل منهم و نقول بأنكم أخطأتم مصر فيها كذا و كذا و القاهرة هي عاصمة الاسلام و مصر مثال للتسامح و مثال لما يجب ان يكون عليه البشر.
لا يمكنني ابدا ان أمدح نفسي بذكر مساوئ الاخرين و التي لا يمكن أن ينكرها احد و لكننا تجاوزنا عن الرد الجميل بأساليب نحن و هم و هو اسلوب طفولي يمارسه الاطفال ببرائة , ولكنه اول ما يفقدها ـ أي البرائة ـ حينما يستخدمه الكبار .
يحزنني بأن ما بقي من مكانه لبلادنا في قلوب البعض يضيع بحسن نواية أبنائه بقدر ما يضيع بخبث نواية بعض ابنائة و الصفعات التي نتلقها بأيدينا لتصيب اول ما تصيب وجوهنا حين أحرقنا علم الجزائر و حين عايرنهم بالمعونه التي قدمها اباؤنا علي قلتها ناهيك عن الردح و السفاله التي ابهرنا بعضنا بعض بها 
فقط اردت ان اقول عند الحديث عن الشعوب لا يهم من البادئ و لكن المهم هو ما نكنه في انفسنا لبعضنا بعض وما أضمر احد شيء إلا ظهر في قسمات وجهه و فلتات لسانه 
و كلمه اخيره أقول إن مصر بها 80مليون إنسان فلا يحق لي و لا لأحد غيري أن يتحدث بلسان مصر فقط فليحترم كل نفسه و يتحدث بلسانه فقط و الذين أخذتهم الحميه في الرد قد نلتمس لهم العذر فثقافتهم في الموضوع قد لا تتعدي جريده الشروق و مصطفي عبده و شوبير و قناة ساويرس رحم الله الجيل الذي إستمع المنفلوطي و العقاد و طه حسين و الشيخ شلتوت 
غير أني اقول للبعض 
خطبت فكنت خطبا لا خطيبا ......اضيف إلي مصائبنا العظام 
تحية و سلام

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> السلام عليكم
> 
> اسمح لى اخى العزيز بالمشاركة بهذا المقال
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ستكون لى عودة ان شاء الله
> 
> تحياتى و تقديرى


أخى الحبيب ليدر
وعليك السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
شكرا لك على المقال
وأرى أن بوادر الحل قد بدأت تلوح
صحيح أنها ليست حتى الآن على الصورة التى ترضى الأغلبية
لكن المهم أن تكون هناك بدايات للحل
والأهم أن تكون النوايا صادقة ومخلصة

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> ودمتم على كدا ... ترويع المصريين وضربهم ... والبصق على وجه متعب .... وهلع الملايين عبر الشاشات ورعب 10 الاف فى السودان يحل بان الرئيس بوتفليقة قاله انهى جميع ارتباطتك علشان الشقيقة مصر!!!!!!!..
> 
> هما فاكرين انها كدا هتخلص يضربونا وبعدين يقولوا ... اخوة وروابط وكلام من دا .... وبعدين يكسبوا المباراة بالارهاب ويرحوا كاس العالم او حتى امم افريقا ويخسروا من طوب الارض ومفيش مشكلة لكن اول ما يخسروا من مصر يعملوا فيها انهم مش مصدقين وانهم عصبيين لا الكلام دا مش هيجيب نتيجة المره دى ...
> 
> ...


أخى العزيز فتى مصر
لأ طبعا..الموضوع مش ها يخلص كده..ومش ها نقبل إنه يخلص كده..
لكن يمكن أن نعتبرها بداية فقط وخطوة على الطريق..
ويجب السعى إلى معرفة أسباب ما حدث وعقاب المخطىء..
ويجب أن نأخذ إحتياطاتنا لضمان عدم تكرار ذلك فى المستقبل..
والسعى إلى حفظ كرامة المصريين فى مختلف بلدان العالم بما فيهم مصر..
تحياتى

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> يعني هو الصح اننا نشتم واحد جاي بيتكلم معانا بكل أدب حتى لو اختلفنا معاه في وجهة نظره؟
> .


لأ مش صح..ده بيحول النقاش إلى خناقة..وفرق كبير بين الإثنين



> الصح نتطاول عليه ونقوله أخرج من المنتدى؟
> .


المنتدى بيت يجمع كل أعضاؤه على أساس من الإخوة والإحترام المتبادل..ولا يملك أحدنا أن يطرد الآخر منه..


> الصح نوازن قافية اسمه بسبه أو شتيمة ننعته بها بدلاً من اسمه؟
> .


نهانا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم عن التنابز بالألقاب


> الصح نطعن في بلده ونتريق عليها ونقول حتى المناضلات اللي فيهم حريم ونتضاحك على الجملة وكأنها نكته؟
> معقول يا جماعة؟ .. معقول؟
> يرضي ربنا اللي بتعملوه ده؟
> .


فى معركة أجنادين بين المسلمين والروم..كان قائد المسلمين خالد بن الوليد..لفت نظره ونظر المسلمين فارس ملثم يصول ويجول فى الميدان ويوسع الروم قتلا وطعنا بسيفه..حتى أن جنود الروم كانوا يفرون من أمامه رغم أن جيشهم كان يملأ الساحة عدد وعتاد..
ألح عليه خالد بن الوليد..من أنت..من أنت..والفارس مشغول عن خالد بقتل الروم..
حتى إستحلفه خالد بن الوليد أن يخبره..
وهنا كانت المفاجأة..
إن الفارس الملثم لم يكن سوى خولة بنت الأزور رضى الله عنها وأرضاها وأسكنها فسيح جناته..
سعد خالد بن الوليد بها كل السعادة..ولم يقل لها إرجعى ولا تقاتلى..
وبقيت خولة بنت الأزور مثالا ومثل يحتذى إلى قيام الساعة ..كإمرأة عربية شريفة وعفيفة تغار على دين الله وتنصره حق نصره..
ولم يؤخذ هذا أبدا على أنه سبة أو عار على جيش المسلمين أو ينقص من قدرهم..
يا الله على نصرة دين الله..
غير معقول أن نضيع هذا الإرث العظيم..



> أستاذ أحمد .. أحيي فيك تعقلك وتبصرك فبارك الله فيك.
> اللهم اهدنا واهدي بنا.


بارك الله فيك أخى العزيز ابن رشد وأسأل الله أن يستجيب لدعواتك الصادقة

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> يمكن انا فى الاول كنت حاطط الابرياء والمجرمين فى سله واحدة وبعد كدا اكتشفت ان دا غلط الى حد كبير ...



 :y: 
لعلمك أخى العزيز فتى مصر..إن إعتراف المرء بخطأه علامة قوة ..
وأنت أثبت بهذه الجملة قوتك وأنك تمتلك شجاعة محاسبة النفس قبل محاسبة الآخرين..
النتيجة التى وصلت أنت إليها بأنه من الخطأ وضع الأبرياء والمجرمين فى سلة واحدة أعظم نتيجة أريد أن نصل إليها فى هذا الموضوع..
نحاول جاهدين محاسبة المجرمين..ولا نفقد تعاطفنا ومودتنا للأبرياء أو نستجلب عدائهم وبغضهم..



> لو تكرر مثل هذا الفعل مرة اخرى هل سيخرج العقلاء ليقولوا الاخوة والريادة والاشقاء وهكذا ؟!!!!


لا..لا طبعا..يمكننا أن نسامح من منطلق قوة أو ترفع..لكن لا يمكننا أن ننسى هذا الدرس..
يجب أخذ جميع الإحتياطات لعدم تكرار ذلك فى المستقبل..
فعدم التصعيد شيء والتفريط والتهاون والخنوع شيء آخر

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> خللينا فى الشعب دلوئت
> 
> الشعب فى حالة غضب و ضيق و فى رغبة فى رد الضربة ضربتين 
> 
> و انا معاك ان ده شعور طبيعى جدا و الله و لكن اخى العزيز ستكون الأمور مروعة
> 
> و سيتم ضرب ابرياء بلا شك
> 
> اذن هم ضربوا ابرياء و نحن سنضرب ابرياء 
> ...





> لابد ألا يكون الله أهون الناظرين إلينا اخى العزيز





> و عندما نقف امام الله لن يحاسبنا كمصريين و جزائرين و تونسيين .... الخ


صدقت.... :y:

----------


## Dragon Shadow

أخي الحبيب أحمد ناصر
طبعاً أحب المنتدى وتشهد على ذلك صفحاته ...
وأحب مصر والأمة العربية ولايستطيع أياً كان أن يشكك بذلك ...
والإنفعال طبيعة إنسانية وهى برأيي الخاص ملازمة لصفاء القلب والإنسان الحر الغير خبيث ...
لاأتحدث عن نفسي فقد كنت متوازناً إلى حد كبير على صفحات المنتدى ولم أفصح عن كل مافي قلبي تجاه الأمر ...
وأحترمت من أنفعل وكان بإنفعاله شطط شديد بل وعذرته ...
وأشكرك على موضوعك الجميل وروحك الجميلة ...
دمت بحب
 





> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
> _  فقط ببساطه إن إرادة الحق و العدل لا تبرر لأحد أن يسئ إلي شعب كامل 
> _ هناك فرق بين الحديث عن ظاهرة أو سلوك معين وبين الحديث عن شعب أو الاساءة له.


وعليك السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته ،،،،
 صديقي العزيز محمد
 أؤكد لك أن الجميع يعلم هذا !، حتى الأطفال لديهم علم أن بكل أمة بلا إستثناء أفاضل وأوباش ...
 ووقت الإنفعال للبعض وإن ظهر في حديثهم جمع الشعب الجزائري وتشبيهه بالقلة المنحرفة التي أساءت لمصر بالجزائر والسودان كان بداخله يعلم أن هناك الأفاضل ، ولكن هؤلاء الأفاضل صمتوا كثيراً وكأن ماحدث كان يعجبهم كما خرج علينا مثقفين جزائريين يؤيدون ماحدث ويصفون الشعب المصري بأنه مغرور وبدى منهم حقد دفين لانعلم بذرته وإن كنت أشك أنها شيعية وأن الجزائريين تم التغرير بهم وأوغلت صدورهم من الشعب المصري بفعل فاعل وأن الأمر ليس مجرد مبارة وأن له ابعاد أخرى ، كما أن المنفعلين من الجانب المصري طفح بهم الكيل ...
 حتى يمين طلاق الزوجة لايعتد به وقت الغضب ..... 
 وجميعنا بشر والملائكة لاتمشي على الأرض ...
 والسلوك الذي فعله الجزائريين أساء لشعب مصر بأكمله وليس من ذهب السودان فقط ، كما أن دعم دولة الجزائر بطائرات اليوشن والـ سي 130 جعل المر واضحاً وكأنها عملية مدبرة من دولة ضد دولة ، وقد جاء هذا التحاليل على ألسنة مثقفين مصريين لايستهان برأيهم وحضروا من لم نحضرهم ونهلوا من علم لم ندركه في حينه حيث لم نكن ولدنا بعد لا أنا ولا أنت ...
 سإعطيك مثالاً :- هل تشكك مثلاً في رجاحة عقل إبراهيم حجازي ورؤيته للأمور والكثيرون غيره من مفكرينا السياسيين وعلماء الإجتماع ....
 



> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
> _ سائني بشده إهانة علم مصر فهذا فعل لا أحترم من يقوم به ولا من يرضاه علي بلده اما عدا ذلك فقد أجد ما يبرره و لكن عندما أحرق المصريون علم الجزائر فقد سائني ذلك ايضا فقد تساوينا في قلة الاحترام و قلة الادب ...و لكن ما المشكله في ان نكون أفضل منهم و نقول بأنكم أخطأتم مصر فيها كذا و كذا و القاهرة هي عاصمة الاسلام و مصر مثال للتسامح و مثال لما يجب ان يكون عليه البشر.
> لا يمكنني ابدا ان أمدح نفسي بذكر مساوئ الاخرين و التي لا يمكن أن ينكرها احد و لكننا تجاوزنا عن الرد الجميل بأساليب نحن و هم و هو اسلوب طفولي يمارسه الاطفال ببرائة , ولكنه اول ما يفقدها ـ أي البرائة ـ حينما يستخدمه الكبار .
> يحزنني بأن ما بقي من مكانه لبلادنا في قلوب البعض يضيع بحسن نواية أبنائه بقدر ما يضيع بخبث نواية بعض ابنائة و الصفعات التي نتلقها بأيدينا لتصيب اول ما تصيب وجوهنا حين أحرقنا علم الجزائر و حين عايرنهم بالمعونه التي قدمها اباؤنا علي قلتها ناهيك عن الردح و السفاله التي ابهرنا بعضنا بعض بها 
> فقط اردت ان اقول عند الحديث عن الشعوب لا يهم من البادئ و لكن المهم هو ما نكنه في انفسنا لبعضنا بعض وما أضمر احد شيء إلا ظهر في قسمات وجهه و فلتات لسانه


ياصديقي مصر هكذا دائماً والشعب المصري أكثر شعب متسامح عرفه العرب وأكثرهم تحملاً للبلاء بكل أنواعه ، ولكن لايجب أن يصل هذا لحد الخنوع والمذلة كما أن العفو والتسامح بالدين له حدود ، فأنت تستطيع أن تسامح من أخطأ بحقك ، وليس من حقك أن تعفو أو تسامح من ضر غيرك قبل أن تستسمحه وتطيب نفسه وإلا دخلنا بزاويا خطيرة ونكون أخطأنا بحق أنفسنا ، ماذنب المصريين الذين لاعلاقة لهم بالكرة وذهبوا للجزائر للعمل .....
ومن ناحية الردح وكمية السفالة وقياس الفعل ورد الفعل يمكن أن تشاهده وكيف كان بالبحث عن موقف الشعب الجزائري "ليس الدولة" على صفحات الإنترنت وكيف ينظر للأمر وكيف ينظر المصريين للأمر رغم أن الشعب المصري يفوق ضعف الشعب الجزائري من حيث العدد وليس من العدل أن يكون الأمر كذلك .... رحلة إلى اليوتيوب لتعرف كيف يتحدث الشباب الجزائري عن مصر بعيداً عن المباراة ....
لو وضع مصري فيديو لا علاقة له من قريب أو بعيد بالجزائر أو المبارة ستجد جزائريين وعرب يدخلون ليعبرون عن حقدهم على مصر بدون مبرر وضد بشيئ جميل وضعه أحد المصريين لمجرد أن يفخر ببلده ....
 ياصديقي العدل أعمى وليس من العدل ولا الحكمة أن تقابل من يضمر لك شراً بالأحضان والتسامح ...
هذا كان في نفسي وقلته وأرجو أن لايضايقك ، فأنت تعد ضمن من يعرفني ويعرف سريرتي ، كما أنك تعرف جيداً قدرك وقدر رأيك لدي ولهذا رددت عليك تحديداً ، لأن ردك لم يريحني وكأنه كان على عجالة وكان مجملاً لايحمل إلا ابعاد ضيقة من الأحداث التي حدثت .... 
أعانك على مشاغلك التي أعرفها ...
دمت بود

----------


## Dragon Shadow

> الذين أخذتهم الحميه في الرد قد نلتمس لهم العذر فثقافتهم في الموضوع قد لا تتعدي جريده الشروق و مصطفي عبده و شوبير و قناة ساويرس رحم الله الجيل الذي إستمع المنفلوطي و العقاد و طه حسين و الشيخ شلتوت 
> غير أني اقول للبعض 
> خطبت فكنت خطبا لا خطيبا ......اضيف إلي مصائبنا العظام 
> تحية و سلام


في هذه الكلمات نظرة دونية للغير ، لكنها بأسلوب مؤدب ياصديقي العزيز فلا تقع بخطأ تنصح غيرك بعدم الوقوع به ...
دمت بخير

----------


## Dragon Shadow



----------


## Dragon Shadow



----------


## Dragon Shadow

إلي الذين يستنكرون  علي مصر غضبها‏..
بقلم ابراهيم حجازى


هل يوجد إنسان عاقل  علي ظهر الأرض يحب الكراهية ويسعي للخلاف ويتمني  العداء؟


هل يوجد عربي واحد  يفهم معني العروبة‏..‏ سعيد بما حدث ويحدث علي الساحة  العربية؟


هل يوجد عربي مصري  واحد يرضيه بعاد مصر للحظة عن أمتها؟


هذه الأسئلة وغيرها كثير أطرحها علي من يستنكرون علي مصر غضبها واستياءها وقرفها من السلوك الرسمي والشعبي الجزائري السابق واللاحق لمباراة كرة قدم‏!‏


أي عاقل لابد أن ينحاز للتهدئة إذا ما استحكمت الأزمة‏..‏ وأي عاقل يعرف أن الجنوح إلي التهدئة من جانب واحد‏..‏ معناه خنوع واستكانة ومذلة‏..‏


الذين يتصورون أن الأزمة القائمة سببها مباراة كرة‏..‏ ونيرانها أشعلتها جماهير كرة‏..‏ الذين ينظرون للمسألة علي أنها خناقة كرة‏..‏ مع احترامي لحضراتهم هم لا يعرفون الحقيقة ولا يعلمون أنها سياسة ركبت موجة الكرة‏!‏


لو كانت مباراة ولا شيء سواها‏..‏ لاعتذر الجانب الجزائري عقب واقعة تسميم ستة لاعبين وجهاز المنتخب في وجبة عشاء قبل مباراة مصر والجزائر في الجزائر والذي أثبت واقعة التسمم أطباء جزائريون ولو أننا نخطط لشيء أو أننا نضمر في نفوسنا للجزائريين شيئا‏..‏ لأحضرنا مراقب الفيفا وسجلنا واقعة التسمم علي أنها مؤامرة ضدنا قبل المباراة وصورنا لاعبين وصورنا تقرير الأطباء واتصلنا بالإعلام العالمي وملأنا الدنيا صراخا علي مؤامرة تسميم منتخب مصر في الجزائر‏!.‏


لو أننا نريد الخلاف ونحب العكننة ونعشق التمزق لتقدمنا بشكوي عاجلة للفيفا وفضحناهم‏..‏ لكننا لم نفعل لأننا حريصون علي علاقتنا مع الجزائر وحريصون علي عدم المساس أو التشهير بالجزائر لأن المباريات تذهب وتجيء والعلاقات هي الباقية‏.‏


نحن لم نبدأ خلافا  ولم نصعد مشكلة ولم نخلط بين الرياضة وأي شيء آخر‏..‏


نحن لم نكن من بدأ  حرب الشتائم علي الإنترنت‏..‏


نحن لم نخطط أو ندبر  أي شيء في الوقت الذي فيه الآخر كل خطوة محسوبة ومخططة وخلفها ميزانية  مفتوحة‏..‏


نحن ذهبنا للسودان  بجماهير ليس في يدها إلا الأعلام وليس في ذهنها إلا تشجيع منتخبها وليس في مخيلتها  أنهم أعداء في ساحة قتال‏..‏


نحن من تم استدراجه وهم من اعتدوا‏..‏ واقعة الأوتوبيس التي استخدموها للتشهير بنا هي اعتداء صارخ منهم علي الحق والحقيقة لأن ضرب أوتوبيس اللاعبين بالطوب أقل واجب يقومون به في الجزائر ضد أي فريق مصري في كل اللعبات لا كرة القدم وحدها‏..‏ والحجارة التي سقطت علي أوتوبيس المنتخب الجزائري حدث عادي هناك وهذه الحجارة تبعها تحطيم الأوتوبيس من الداخل ليبدو وكأن جبل المقطم انهار عليه‏..‏


لو أنه حدث عارض غير متوقع لبقي في حجمه لكنه كان حدثا منتظر وقوعه وهم جاهزون لتسجيله وإثباته في نفس لحظة حدوثه والدليل أن صور الأوتوبيس كانت علي الإنترنت قبل مرور عشر دقائق ومراقب الفيفا كان موجودا بعد لحظات والفيديو المصور تم نقله بالستالايت لكل محطات التليفزيون وقبل أن تشرق شمس اليوم التالي الدنيا كلها تتكلم عن أن منتخب الجزائر أفلت من الموت بمعجزة‏!‏


الجزائريون معروف عن أغلبهم أنهم يغضبون بسرعة وأنهم يتحاورون بالسنج وقرن الغزال لا بالكلام والذي لغة حواره العنف صعب عليه أن يفكر ويدبر أن تكون منظومة إعلام برفقته وتعمل معه وتخدم عليه والمنظومة الإعلامية المتطورة أكبر من إمكاناتها وخلاصة القول‏:‏ دائرة التآمر من أطراف لا طرف واحد‏!.‏


وحدث ما حدث‏..‏ ورأينا كيف دمروا وحرقوا ممتلكات مصرية في الجزائر تحت سمع وبصر وحماية الأمن الجزائري‏..‏ رأينا الكراهية تمشي علي أقدام وتصرح بسباب كل ما هو مصري وتحرق علم مصر‏..‏


رأينا كل أنواع  التجاوزات وكأننا المصريين أعداء هذه الأمة‏.‏


رأينا وسمعنا وقرأنا حملة بث وتجسيد وترسيخ الكراهية للمصريين في الصحف الجزائرية التي اختلقت أخبارا كاذبة عن مقتل جزائريين في القاهرة بهدف تحريض الجزائريين علي قتل المصريين‏.‏


رأينا وشاهدنا الفيديو المصور لشاب جزائري وهو يتحدث بمرارة عن قتل الجزائريين في مصر وتهديده بالمجزرة التي ستحدث للمصريين في السودان‏..‏


رأينا التكريم الرسمي الحكومي الجزائري للصحيفتين اللتين انفردتا بأكبر سقطة إعلامية عرفتها الصحافة في كل العالم‏..‏ حملة قتل الجزائريين في مصر لتأجيج مشاعر العداء والغضب والانتقام ضد المصريين‏..‏


بعد كل هذا تعتبون  علي مصر غضبها وتطلبون من مصر التهدئة؟‏!.‏ 


_________________
بعد العيد ما بيتفتلش  كحك‏...‏


مثل عامي معروف أتذكره بذكر عيد الأضحي وأذكره بمناسبة تصريح للكابتن سمير زاهر قبل سفره إلي زيوريخ قال فيه إن المؤتمر الصحفي العالمي الذي كان مقررا له يوم الثلاثاء الماضي تقرر تأجيله إلي ما بعد العيد‏.‏


كل سنة وأنت طيب  ياكابتن‏..‏ هو بعد العيد فيه مؤتمرات؟


بعد العيد يكون الفيفا فصل في المشكلة‏!.‏ تريد أن تتكلم بعد العيد عن أحداث وقعت قبل العيد بثلاثة أسابيع‏!.‏ بعد العيد تريد أن تشرح للعالم حكاية العالم سمعها من طرف واحد في لحظتها ونحن ولا هنا‏!.‏


يا كابتن‏..‏  الأحداث إن لم تلحقها في لحظتها تجاوزتك‏!.‏


يا كابتن‏..‏ تليفزيون مثل التليفزيون الألماني أذاع في اليوم التالي لمباراة‏14‏ نوفمبر تقريرا أدان فيه المصريين علي واقعة أوتوبيس منتخب الجزائر الذي انضرب بالطوب ولقطات للاعب دماغه بتشلب دم والتقرير إدانة للمصريين ودليل علي همجية المصريين الذين لا يعرفون شيئا عن مبادئ وقيم الرياضة‏!.‏


الألمان والتليفزيون الألماني أذاع ما وصل إليه وليس مهما الآن معرفة كيف وصل إليه لأن تلك حكاية أخري‏..‏ حكاية الأشقاء الذين يهدون النفوس العربية عربية‏!.‏ الألمان أذاعوا ما وصل إليهم لأنهم لم يصلهم في هذه اللحظة كلمة من الطرف الآخر الذي هو نحن‏..‏ لم تصل إليهم كلمة عن الواقعة ولا عن وقائع أخري مشابهة بل ألعن لكننا لم نتكلم فيها‏..‏ جهل أم عبط لا أعرف‏..‏ والذي أعرفه أن عشرات الأوتوبيسات في عشرات المرات تكسرت علي نفوخنا في الجزائر وأحد لم يعرف وكأن تحطيم الأوتوبيسات علينا في الجزائر مقرر علينا وفي المنهج وأن صمتنا وعدم تحركنا وعدم فهمنا وعدم إدراكنا هو حالنا ونصيبنا‏!.‏


الجزائريون اصطادونا ودبروا لنا فخا وفضحونا بواقعة هي لا شيء بالمقارنة بحوادث العنف الحقيقي التي مارسوها ضدنا ولم يحاسبهم أحد عليها لأننا لم نتكلم ولا أعرف للآن سببا واحدا لصمتنا علي كل ما حدث لنا من قبل وأيضا لم ولن أعرف سببا يوضح لنا عدم قيامنا بأي تحرك من أي نوع لأجل أن يعرف الرأي العام العالمي الحقيقة‏!.‏


عندنا في مصر مراسلون أجانب لأهم وأكبر المحطات التليفزيونية والإذاعية في العالم ووكالات الأنباء والصحافة العالمية لماذا لم نوجه الدعوة لهم في اليوم التالي لمباراة‏14‏ نوفمبر بالقاهرة ونشرح لهم الحقيقة في واقعة الأوتوبيس وأنه إذا كان أوتوبيس اللاعبين تعرض لقذف طوب‏..‏ فإن بضع طوبات لا تحطم أوتوبيسا وأن التحطيم تم بمطارق النجاة الموجودة داخل الأوتوبيس وبمعرفة لاعبي الجزائر أنفسهم لأجل إيهام من يري الأوتوبيس بأنه تعرض لقذف مدفعية لا بضعة حجارة‏!.‏


كان لابد من التحفظ علي الأوتوبيس في نفس موقعه أمام الفندق إلي أن يقام المؤتمر الصحفي للمراسلين الأجانب وفيه يتحدث خبراء الأدلة الجنائية ويثبون للمراسلين أن حالة الدمار الهائل التي عليها الأوتوبيس من صنع الجزائريين لأجل الإيحاء بأنهم نفدوا من الموت وأنهم تعرضوا إلي عدوان همجي‏!.‏ كان لابد أن يشرح الجانب المصري في المؤتمر الصحفي أن الحادث مدبر وأن تفاصيله متوقعة ومنتظرة وكانوا جاهزين لتضخيمها وتصويرها ونقلها للدنيا كلها‏..‏ لأنه معروف وهذا ما يحدث في الجزائر عامة‏..‏ تعرض الأوتوبيس الذي يستقله الفريق لضرب طوب مثلما حدث لنا في عنابة سنة‏2001..‏ لكنهم في القاهرة كانوا جاهزين بخطة محكمة وإن لم يقذف المصريون الأوتوبيس بالطوب فسيتولي الأمر بعض من جماهيرهم التي كانت في استقبالهم بالمطار والمطلوب طوبة أو طوبتان علي الأوتوبيس والباقي عليهم‏.‏ وهذا ما حدث‏..‏ والأوتوبيس في ثوان تولي أمره من الداخل لاعبو الجزائر وبعد انتهائهم من تحطيم الزجاج بدأ التصوير‏..‏ تصوير الأوتوبيس وتصوير من علي وجوههم دماء ولا أحد يعرف حقيقتها لأنهم رفضوا إجراء فحص طبي عليهم والغريب أن الشريط المصور بالفيديو للأوتوبيس بعد تحطيمه واللاعبين الذين
علي وجوههم  دماء في دقائق كان قد طار للعالم كله‏..‏ متي وكيف ومن؟‏.‏ لا  أعرف‏!.‏


الدنيا كلها عرفت أن الجزائريين تعرضوا لعدوان همجي ونحن هنا ولا علي بالنا وكان بالإمكان توضيح الحقيقة للمراسلين الأجانب بمصر وللملحقين الإعلاميين في سفارات دول العالم بالقاهرة لكن أحدا لم يتحرك‏!.‏


أول تحرك جاء بعد أسبوعين بتصريح عن عقد مؤتمر صحفي عالمي وبعد يوم واحد من التصريح صرح سمير زاهر بأن المؤتمر سوف يتأجل إلي ما بعد العيد‏...‏


بعد العيد  ياكابتن‏..‏ لا كعك ولا لحم ولا مؤتمرات‏!.‏


وهذا تحليل بالفيديو  لكشف الخداع 
 http://videohat.masrawy.com/view_vid...b8a520a6f80f99


يعني الحكاية مش ماتش كورة ولا غضب على الفاضي ...
ولا الحكمة بقى معناها الخنوع والمذلة ....
الواحد يقول إللي ليه وإللي عليه وفي الآخر إحنا أخوات وحبايب وأمة عربية واحدة ولكي نتفق يجب أن نتصافى ونحاسب أنفسنا ولو كنتوا أخوات أتحاسبوا ...
الحساب يصفي النفوس ولايجعل الأحقاد تتراكم ...
عموماً مازلت أحب الشعب الجزائري ولكن طبيعتهم سهلت أن يقعوا ببراثن فتنة لم تُكشف أوراقها بعد 
دمتم بخير
 :f2:

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

الحدوته
يا حبايبي
ويا صحابي
الحلوين
في موضوعنا هذا
حدث خلط شديد
بين حب مصر
وحب المنتدي
ودارت الدايرة
وتشابكت الخطوط والأسلاك
وأنفتح الجرح
ورجعت ريما لحكاية
الجزائر مع مصر
ليه علشان إييه
معرفشي غير حاجه
واحده مفيش غيرها
هو جذر طلعته من جوف الأرض
ومكتوب عليه
إحنا بقينا ملطشه
وكرامتنا إتبعزقت جوه مصر 
قبل ماتتبعزق بره مصر
وتوته توته فرغت الحدوته

----------


## a_leader

> أرانا ندور في دائرة مغلقة ويبدو أن أحداً لن يغير من قناعاته أبداً.
> صدقوني والله .. أنا لم أكن أتخيل ان البني آدم فينا عنيد الى هذا الحد.
> الاخوة ليدر وأحمد ناصر ألا توافقوني الرأي؟
> أنا شخصياً أشعر بدوار شديد بسبب كثرة دوراني في الدائرة المغلقة هذه في محاولة لثني البعض عن مواقفهم بعد أكثر من 20 يوم مر على المباراة لازالت النفوس تفيض بغضاً غير موجه توجيه سليم.
> لذا ردي ذلك هو أخر ما ستجدوه لي عن تلك المباراه المشئومة.
> دمتم بود سالمين،


لا اعتقد أننا ندور فى حلقة مفرغة لأن الهدف من هذه المناقشات هو طرح جميع وجهات النظر امام

كل من يقرأ و يشاهد و من الصعب أن يقتنع الجميع برؤية واحدة  :f: 

شخصيا لا أوافق على انسحابك ,,

تحياتى

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
>  الكورة ___ الرياضة
> الميسر ____ القمار
> يا استاذ أحمد لقد تحولت رياضة كرة القدم من رياضة وخلق رياضي .الي قمار وميسر ومكسب وخسارة
> ايه ده ....


أخى العزيز عاصم أبو ندى
فعلا..إيه ده؟
الرياضة إستغلتها الشعوب المتباعدة لتتقارب..
نحن كعرب ومسلمين أمة واحدة بالفعل..
لا يصح أبدا أن تفرق الرياضة بيننا..
الخطير أن ترتدى الرياضة ثوبا سياسيا..ويجب الفصل بينهما تماما



> انت تتكلم عن الخلاف في وجهات النظر واسلوب الحوار ولن  يفهم ما تقول ولو أخرجت لهم كل دليل من الكتب السماوية واحاديث رسول الله ... 
> أنك تتكلم عن مشكلة قمار علي مائدة خضراء بقوانين نوادي باريس الليلة ... يعني الموضوع عاوز حقي وعاوز بقيت ايدي وووووو الخ


أخى الحبيب ..حالة الغضب والإحتقان هى التى تصعب أحيانا من التواصل والإستماع إلى وجهات النظر المختلفة..
وأية نقاشات لا تتسم بالهدوء عبث لا طائل منه..فتتحول من نقاشات إلى خناقات  تضر ولا تنفع ..
والطرف الأهدأ هو الذى لا ينبغى له أن يفقد أعصابه أو ييأس من توصيل وجهة نظره بهدوء وموضوعية..
فنحن نعيش فى الحياة الدنيا حياة مؤقتة..يحكمنا فيها الشرع والقوانين والأحكام التى تكفل لكل الأطراف حقوقها فى حالة الخروج عن الأطر والأعراف  والتمادى فى ذلك..



> محمد رشوان البطل المصري في اليابان رفع راس مصر بخلقه الرياضي رغم أنه يمارس رياضة عنيفة ورغم ذلك كان ومازال خير سفير لنا في عالم الرياضة  
> f2:


محمد رشوان..ذلك المصرى السكندى الشهم..كان يمكن له تحقيق الميدالية الذهبية بسهولة فى أولمبياد لوس آنجلوس..حيث عانى بطل اليابان من إصابة بالغة فى ساقه قبل اللقاء..وكان يعرج فى مشيته من فرط إصابته..ولكن البطل محمد رشوان بأخلاق المسلم الحق رفض تطبيق المثل الخايب الذى يقول (اللى تغلب به إلعب به ) ورفض تطبيق مبدأ ميكيافييلى (الغاية تبرر الوسيلة)..
ولم يتغنى بحلم مصر فى ميدالية ذهبية أوليمبية..ذلك البطل المصرى أبت أخلاقه أن يلعب على ساق اليابانى المصابة..ولم يقل هذا يابانى يعنى وثنى وكافر وغير مسلم..لقد تعامل نعه على أنه إنسان..
فخسر الميدالية الذهبية..لكنه فاز بإحترام العالم بأسره..وأصبحت شهرته التى إكتسبها فى اليابان أضعاف شهرته التى إكتسبها فى الوطن العربى..



> انتبهوا ايها السادة الرياضة ذبحت علي المذبح الاخضر 
> f2:


نعم..إنتبهوا من أن تصبح الأخلاق هى الذبيحة التى تذبح..وإن تكون مخالفة تعاليم ديننا الحنيف هى السكينة التى تذبح ضمائرنا ومبادئنا



> دمت بخير


ودمت بكل خير أخى الحبيب
 :f2:

----------


## فتى مصر

> في هذه الكلمات نظرة دونية للغير ، لكنها بأسلوب مؤدب ياصديقي العزيز فلا تقع بخطأ تنصح غيرك بعدم الوقوع به ...
> دمت بخير


لا طبعا هو كلامه منزل ... انا اعتقد ان دى هى ثقافة شوبير بالضبط الى هو يلقى التهم على الغير لابراز نفسه .

----------


## Dragon Shadow

> لا طبعا هو كلامه منزل ... انا اعتقد ان دى هى ثقافة شوبير بالضبط الى هو يلقى التهم على الغير لابراز نفسه .


أخي العزيز فتى مصر  :f: 
الصديق المحترم يراع  :f:  الذي قمت بالرد على مداخلته تحديداً تربطني به علاقات وطيدة على المستوى الشخصي ، وأعتد برأيه كثيراً ويهمني دوماً أن أسمعه ، لذلك قمت بالرد عليه تحديداً كما جاء بتعقيبي على مشاركته ، وصارحته بما دار بخلدي بود وإحترام ، فأرجو أن لاتتعرض لشخصه العزيز ، ويمكنك تجريح رأيه كما شئت وله حق الرد لكن لاتجعلني في المنتصف بينكم بأخذ كلمات من حديثي ثم الرد عليه ...
دمت بكل خير
 :f2:

----------


## Dragon Shadow

[أخي العزيز فتى مصر
لاتظلم الرجل فقد كان يحاول التهدئة كشخص متعقل قبل أحداث الخرطوم وبعد مباراة مصر والجزائر في الجزائر والقاهرة ، أما رأيه بعد مباراة الخرطوم فقد أوردته بعد ذلك ...
دمت بخير
[/center]

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> الاختلاف لا يفسد للود قضية .. .


لا فض فوك..



> بدايةً .. ليس من العدل أن تتمتعي وحدك بأفضلية وضع رد أخير ينسدل بعده الستار لمجرد أنك مراقبة.
> [/color][/center]


من حق كل مشرف التصرف بما يراه مناسبا لتنظيم قاعته..وقد جاء فى شروط التسجيل 



> - يمنع منعا باتاً التدخل في شؤون إدارة المنتدى ، ولإدارة المنتدى كامل الصلاحية في حذف أو تعديل أو نقل أو إغلاق أو دمج أي موضوع ، أو إيقاف عضوية أي مشترك وفقاً لما تراه في مصلحة المنتدى .





> 23- يحظر توجيه أي نقدأو إعتراض أو اتهام علني لإدارة المنتدى أو أحد مشرفيه فما يخص الأمور الإدارية ، وفي حالة وجود أي شكوى أو اقتراح أو ملاحظة تتم مراسلة المشرف العام مباشرة من خلال الرسائل الخاصة أو علي هذا البريد


وأرى أن العدل متوفر وواضح من خلال هذين البندين..فإن أحس عضو ما بعدم الرضا عن تصرف مشرف تجاهه فمن حقه أن يخاطب الإدارة فى ذلك..عن طريق البريد الإلكترونى أو فى قاعة الشكاوى ولا يكون علنيا ....فمن حق كل الأعضاء الإنتقاد أو الشكوى ولكن فى الأماكن الخاصة بذلك..

أما إن كان يقصد مجرد العتاب فقط فإن ذلك يكون عن طريق الرسائل الخاصة ولا يكون علنيا..وهذه نواحى تنظيمية بحتة 


> ومثلما بدأت ردي .. الاختلاف لا يفسد للود قضية.
> ابن رشد،
> .. .[/center]


جملة جميلة حينما نبدأ بها ونختم بها ..
 :f: 



> "لو جيه عربي في المقابل وسألك ليه أكبر عدد من الراقصات الشرقيات وأشهر الراقصات الشرقيات خرجت من مصر؟"
> هتضايق ولا مش هتضايق من تفكيره؟
> هل ده معناه ان مصر عبارة عن ملهى كبير مثلاً أو ان أهلها ديدنهم الرقص والمزمار أم انها نظرة عنصرية مريضة أكيد هتضايقك وتزعلك لو اتوجهت لك؟ 
> .. .[/center]


هأتضايق من تفكيره وأشرح له الحقيقة حتى أحاول تغيير نظرته العنصرية..

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> كيف حالك يا رامى
> 
> .............................
> 
> .............................
> 
> .............................
> 
> .............................
> ...


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
 :f2:

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> لكن الدنيا ح تتغير اخى العزيز و كل ده ح ينتهى و فيوم من الايام ح نضرب اليهود و نرجع الأقصى


أخى الحبيب ليدر
اللى ح يرجع الأقصى ويضرب اليهود هم فقط من سينالون هذا الشرف من عزة ومجد..
ولا نصيب فى ذلك كله لكل من يتفرج على الممارسات الصهيونية من قتل وذبح للأطفال والنساء والشيوخ وأهل فلسطين
 ::(:

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> بخير الحمد لله .. كيف أحوالك انت أستاذ فريد؟
> أن تكون المخالفات برأيك أنك السبب في تفاقم الأحداث فهي ليست مخالفات انما اختلافات في وجهات النظر.
> هو ذكر ما ذكره وهو يراه أعقل وجهة نظر في الدنيا وأنت قرأتها وأنت تراها أعجب وجهة نظر في الدنيا .. ما الحل اذن؟
> اما أن تناقشه وتثبت له فقره المعرفي وتحرجه باسلوبك المحترم وتعطي انطباع حسن عن بلدك وأبناء بلدك أو تتركه وترحل ان كان المطلب الأول صعب التحقيق.


هذه هى الموضوعية فى أبسط صورها

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> اود ان اعلم وغير الغاضبون ماذا قدموا ؟!!!!


أخى العزيز فتى مصر..
غير الغاضبون أيضا كلمة فيها تعميم..تضع كثير من الناس فى سلة واحدة..
فغير الغاضبون الذين لا يطالبون بأى شيء حاجة..
والذين يطالبون بعدم وضع الشعب الجزائرى كله فى سلة واحدة والإقتصاص فقط ممن تسبب فى العدوان سواء بالإيعاز أو بالإرهاب شيء حاجة تانية خالص..



> .. فليس هناك من سبيل سوى الثأر او القصاص 
> فتى مصر


هذا الثأر أو القصاص أو دعنى أسميه معاقبة المعتدين ومن ورائهم مطلب عادل..لكن السباب والشتائم والكلمات الغير لائقة وجعل صفحات المنتدى مرتعا لتلك المخالفات لا أعتقد أنه شيءيمكن الإستمرار فيه إلى أجل غير مسمى



> .. ... واى حلول اخرى ستجعلنا ننال ( علقة ساخنة ) اخرى فى القريب العاجل .... ثم ينفعل البعض ويأبى العقلاء ثم علقة اخرى وهكذا ...


العاقل هو من يأبى الذل والإهانة..والعاقل هو من يترفع عن الصغائر..والعاقل هو الذى تكون لديه ثقة تامة فى نفسه وفى أنه يمكن أن يأخذ حقوقه دون إبتذال أو تشنج



> .. ومشكلة اغلب المتحدثين انه يرى ان رأيه صوابا فقط دون النظر الى اراء الاخرين


كل من لا يحترم أراء الآخرين أو يرفضها لمجرد الرفض دون أن يفكر فى فحواها ويتمعن فيها يجب عليه أن يراجع نفسه وأن يراجع مواقفه



> ..للعلم من ضرب وهتك وروع كان يمكن ان يكون اخوك او ابوك او امك ...



أى طفل أو إمرأة أو رجل من المسلمين يتعرض للإساءة فى شتى بقاع الأرض هو إبنى وأمى وأبى وأختى وأخى..فقد قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم "من لم يهتم بأمر المسلمين فليس منهم" 
دائما نرد فداك أبى وأمى يا رسول الله..بأبى أنت وأمى يا رسول الله..
وقد قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم" لا يؤمن أحدكم حتى أكون أحب إليه من والده وولده والناس أجمعين" 
وحب رسول الله لا تكون مجرد كلمات أو شعارات جوفاء..بل بالإقتداء بهديه وتتبع سيرته..وفيها الخلاص من كل هم وكرب..ويمكن من خلالها وفى ضوءها حل أزمتنا الراهنة
 :f2:

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> أرانا ندور في دائرة مغلقة ويبدو أن أحداً لن يغير من قناعاته أبداً.
> صدقوني والله .. أنا لم أكن أتخيل ان البني آدم فينا عنيد الى هذا الحد.
> الاخوة ليدر وأحمد ناصر ألا توافقوني الرأي؟
> أنا شخصياً أشعر بدوار شديد بسبب كثرة دوراني في الدائرة المغلقة هذه في محاولة لثني البعض عن مواقفهم بعد أكثر من 20 يوم مر على المباراة لازالت النفوس تفيض بغضاً غير موجه توجيه سليم.
> لذا ردي ذلك هو أخر ما ستجدوه لي عن تلك المباراه المشئومة.
> دمتم بود سالمين،



أخى العزيز ابن رشد
موضوعى فى الأساس ليس منصبا على المباراة..أو ما جرى من بعدها..لكنه ينصب حول المخالفات الواضحة لقوانين المنتدى التى شابت كثير من الردود بعد هذه الأزمة..
وأهدف من وراء الموضوع إلى أبعد من أزمة الإعتداءات إلى لفت نظر إخوانى إلى عدم الإستمرار فى مخالفة ما تعارفنا عليه فى المنتدى من حب ووئام وإحترام متبادل فى كل القاعات وفى سائرالموضوعات بإختلاف فحواها ومضمونها..
لذلك فأنا لست معك فى أننا ندور فى دوائر مفرغة..بل كلى ثقة فى أننا سنصل حتما إلى أفضل نتيجة..لأن الأساس الأكبر وهو حب الأوطان والأصغر وهو حب المنتدى..هذا الأساس موجود لدى الجميع..ولن نحتاج إلى إيجاده من جديد..كل ما يلزم هو العتاب الرقيق..ولفت الإنتباه..وإن شاء الله ستكون الأمور على خير ما نحب جميعا ودون إستثناء أحد..
وأتمنى عدم إنسحابك ومساعدتى فى إبراز ذلك بما تملكه من قلم رشيق وفكر عميق :f:

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> انا مش فاهم يعنى اية ست تطلع تناضل وتبقى قائد امال الرجالة راحوا فين ؟!!!! ...


تاريخ مصر يمتلأ باسماء الوطنيات والمناضلات..وليس معنى ذلك أن مصر خلت من الرجال المناضلين..
لأن للمرأة دور لا يقل عن دور الرجل فى تاريخ النضال..
وملحمة الجزائر فى مقاومة الإستعمار والكفاح لا يمكن أن نلغيها أو نشكك فيها  أبدا ..

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته أخى الحبيب محمد



> _ فقط ببساطه إن إرادة الحق و العدل لا تبرر لأحد أن يسئ إلي شعب كامل 
> _ هناك فرق بين الحديث عن ظاهرة أو سلوك معين وبين الحديث عن شعب أو الاساءة له


فعلا..منتهى البساطة..
فلا يوجد ما هو أوضح من نور الحق..ومن يريد الحق يتبع الحق ومن يريد العدل لا يظلم



> _ سائني بشده إهانة علم مصر فهذا فعل لا أحترم من يقوم به ولا من يرضاه علي بلده اما عدا ذلك فقد أجد ما يبرره و لكن عندما أحرق المصريون علم الجزائر فقد سائني ذلك ايضا فقد تساوينا في قلة الاحترام و قلة الادب ..


قال الشاعر:
لا تنهى عن فعل وتأتى بمثله
عار عليك إذا فعلت عظيم



> و عندما نشر رجل احترمه كالقواس موقع جريدة الشروق طالبا رؤية ما وصفونا به كان أول ما شاهدته تهنئة الجريده لنفسها علي توزيع 1.5مليون نسخه ثم مواضيع خبيثه و كاذبه


لقد أعطينا تلك الصحف الصفراء شهرة لا تستحقها..
فجريدة مثل الشروق الجزائرية لم تكن معروفة على الإطلاق وصار العالم العربى يعرفها لأن السادة الأفاضل أعطوها هذا الشرف بترديدهم لإسمها مئات المرات..
وكذلك جريدة الهداف لم تحظى بالشهرة إلا عندما قامت بتكريم محمد أبوتريكة..وتناقلت وسائل الإعلام هذا الخبر تكريما لأبوتريكة فصار التكريم الحقيقى لتلك الجريدة حيث نالت كل هذا الصيت



> و للأمانه فأنا أسمع اكثر من ذلك علي اي مقهي مصري و لكن ما المشكله في ان نكون أفضل منهم و نقول بأنكم أخطأتم مصر فيها كذا و كذا و القاهرة هي عاصمة الاسلام و مصر مثال للتسامح و مثال لما يجب ان يكون عليه البشر.
> لا يمكنني ابدا ان أمدح نفسي بذكر مساوئ الاخرين و التي لا يمكن أن ينكرها احد و لكننا تجاوزنا عن الرد الجميل بأساليب نحن و هم و هو اسلوب طفولي يمارسه الاطفال ببرائة , ولكنه اول ما يفقدها ـ أي البرائة ـ حينما يستخدمه الكبار .


بلزم لذلك التفرقة بين العزة والكبر ..وبين التواضع والهوان..وبين البراءة واللؤم



> يحزنني بأن ما بقي من مكانه لبلادنا في قلوب البعض يضيع بحسن نواية أبنائه بقدر ما يضيع بخبث نواية بعض ابنائة و الصفعات التي نتلقها بأيدينا لتصيب اول ما تصيب وجوهنا حين أحرقنا علم الجزائر و حين عايرنهم بالمعونه التي قدمها اباؤنا علي قلتها ناهيك عن الردح و السفاله التي ابهرنا بعضنا بعض بها .


فعلا شيء محزن ومؤسف..
والرجال تعرف فى الشدائد..ولا يمكن أن تجد إختبار للتصرفات أفضل من وقت المحن..
ومراقبة الله واجبة فى كل وقت وحين..



> فقط اردت ان اقول عند الحديث عن الشعوب لا يهم من البادئ و لكن المهم هو ما نكنه في انفسنا لبعضنا بعض وما أضمر احد شيء إلا ظهر في قسمات وجهه و فلتات لسانه


ربنا لا تجعل فى قلوبنا غلا للذين آمنوا



> و كلمه اخيره أقول إن مصر بها 80مليون إنسان فلا يحق لي و لا لأحد غيري أن يتحدث بلسان مصر فقط فليحترم كل نفسه و يتحدث بلسانه فقط و الذين أخذتهم الحميه في الرد قد نلتمس لهم العذر فثقافتهم في الموضوع قد لا تتعدي جريده الشروق و مصطفي عبده و شوبير و قناة ساويرس رحم الله الجيل الذي إستمع المنفلوطي و العقاد و طه حسين و الشيخ شلتوت


لم تفلح حكوماتنا المتعاقبة حتى الآن فى محو الأمية..فما بالك بنشر الثقافة..
المضحك أنه هناك توجه عام فى أغلب القنوات بعدم جعل رجال الدين مقدمين برامج..بل يجب أن يكون هناك مذيع أو مذيعة تردد على مسمع الشيخ ما سمعه بأذنه وسمعته الملايين معه من الإتصالات التليفونية..وكأن الشيخ لا يفهم العربية ويحتاج إلى مترجم يترجم له المكالمة..
أما الكباتن بتوع الكرة فيصبحون مذيعين ويقدمون برامج تمتد إلى ساعات وساعات رغم أنهم هم الأولى بأن يكونوا هم الضيوف لا المقدمين..ورأينا بأنفسنا كيفية جهلهم البين فى التعامل مع الموقف قبل وبعد المباراة المشئومة..
كل الشكر لك أخى الحبيب على مشاركتك
أنعم الله عليك بنعمه وكرمه وجوده ::h::

----------


## R17E

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
 بدايه استأذن أخي الاكبر احمد ناصرـ أعلي ـ الله قدره في القليل من بياض صفحته  غفر الله لي و له و لابراهيم و لجميع المسلمين 
ابراهيم ... لنتفق بأننا ليسوا ملائكة تمشي علي الارض  و أن الصوره المثاليه يجب ان تملك لمسه من القبح حتي توصف بالواقعيه , و لنتفق فيما بيننا بأني لن أقول لك شيء جديد بل كل ما أقوله مكرر و يبدوا لي انك تعرفه قبل ان اعرفه غير أن هناك مشكله من قديم الازل تخصك و تخصني و تخص كثير من الناس إلا ما رحم ربي  و مفاد هذه المشكله باننا نبحث في أم الكتاب و متشابهه و نبحث عن رأي عالم من المريخ إذا لزم الامر لندعم به وجهة نظرنا في حين أن الامر ابسط من ذلك إن كنا نبحث عن الحقيقة  أو نبحث عن فهم جيد لجوانب المسألة , ما المشكله ان أنظر قليلا من وجهة نظر الطرف الاخر حتي استطيع أن اكون وجهة نظر  شامله ..؟


> [center]
> 
> وعليك السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته ،،،،
>  صديقي العزيز محمد
>  أؤكد لك أن الجميع يعلم هذا !، حتى الأطفال لديهم علم أن بكل أمة بلا إستثناء أفاضل وأوباش ...
>  ووقت الإنفعال للبعض وإن ظهر في حديثهم جمع الشعب الجزائري وتشبيهه بالقلة المنحرفة التي أساءت لمصر بالجزائر والسودان كان بداخله يعلم أن هناك الأفاضل ، ولكن هؤلاء الأفاضل صمتوا كثيراً وكأن ماحدث كان يعجبهم كما خرج علينا مثقفين جزائريين يؤيدون ماحدث ويصفون الشعب المصري بأنه مغرور وبدى منهم حقد دفين لانعلم بذرته وإن كنت أشك أنها شيعية وأن الجزائريين تم التغرير بهم وأوغلت صدورهم من الشعب المصري بفعل فاعل وأن الأمر ليس مجرد مبارة وأن له ابعاد أخرى ، كما أن المنفعلين من الجانب المصري طفح بهم الكيل ...
>  حتى يمين طلاق الزوجة لايعتد به وقت الغضب .....


إن  تبرير الخطأ هو أشد إيذاء للمجتمع من الخطأ نفسه  و هذه مشكله واقع فيها مجتمعنا حتي الثماله ... نحن لسنا ملائكة  بل فينا الفضلاء و الخبثاء و الاغبياء و المغرر بهم  إلي اخره ... و أنا رأيت البعض من بني جلدتي يخص الجزائر عموما و بلا إستثناء برموزها و تاريخها و قيمتها ليثبت لي و لك بأن عقليته لم ترقي إلي عقلية الاطفال  ليعلم بأن كل أمه فيها أفاضل و أوباش ,و يكفي ان الحديث  لا يزال دائر باسم الجزائر و مصر   و هذا ظلم بين  فمصر بها 80 مليون  نسبه محترمه منهم لا تعلم بأن هناك دوله إسمها الجزائر  من الاساس  و نسبه أخري لا تعلم عن المبارة أساسا و السواد الاعظم من المتبقي لا يهتم ...و هناك مايدعوا بأن الطرف الاخر كذلك .
إذا الصائب ان يكون الحديث عن أفراد و ليس دول و شعوب ,ثم إننا حين نفعل ذلك ستجد جرائد من هناك يقابلها جرائد و فضائيات من عندنا ...الخ الخ
دعني احدثك عن إتفاقية الغاز بين مصر و إسرائيل ثم دعني اعتبر نفسي و نفسك من الافاضل في بلادنا  ثم نسأل أنفسنا هل صمتنا دليل علي الرضي ... و هل إذا كنا تحدثنا هل هناك من سمعنا ..؟
و قياسا علي ذلك  ادعوك  إلي الحكم  علي فضلاء الجزائر ... 
كلنا في الهم سواء   يا صديقي ..و هم يقنعوننا بأننا امه حيه كي يأكل بعضنا لحم بعض ..!!
نسيت ان أذكر بنسبية الامور يا صديقي .. فيمين الطلاق لا يقع وقت الغضب و هذا أمر أفهمه و يفهمه الجميع و لكن إن كان غضب الزوج نتيجة أن زوجته رفضت الذهاب معه إلي صالة الديسكو مثلا او رفضت شرب الخمر  فيكون الاستدلا فاسد شكلا و موضوعا ..




> وجميعنا بشر والملائكة لاتمشي على الأرض ...
> والسلوك الذي فعله الجزائريين أساء لشعب مصر بأكمله وليس من ذهب السودان فقط ، كما أن دعم دولة الجزائر بطائرات اليوشن والـ سي 130 جعل المر واضحاً وكأنها عملية مدبرة من دولة ضد دولة ، وقد جاء هذا التحاليل على ألسنة مثقفين مصريين لايستهان برأيهم وحضروا من لم نحضرهم ونهلوا من علم لم ندركه في حينه حيث لم نكن ولدنا بعد لا أنا ولا أنت ...


السلوك الذي فعله الجزائريون يشبه كثيرا  سلوك  خناقه بين أطفال في الصعيد فتتدخل فيها عائلات و تطير فيها رقاب  و بعدين يعملوا جلسة صلح و تمضي الحياة .
و بعدين موضوع الطيارات الناس قالت إن مكنش عندهم طيارات مدنيه كفايه و ده طبيعي و عادي و مقبول طالما أن الطائرات لم تقصف أهداف  و لم تنقل دبابات  و إنما استخدمت فقط كوسيلة نقل بتطير ... و التدبير من دوله ضد دوله و موضوع إحتلال الخرطوم  أنا اعتذر عن الحديث عنه ...
و صدقا إبراهيم حجازي لا اعرفه  إلا إن كان  الدكتور بكلية الهندسه بجامعة حلوان  و الذي نالني شرف تلقي العلم علي يديه
توقف مؤقت

----------


## ابن رشد المصري

أخي الكريم أحمد ناصر.
كلامي وجهته للأخت جيهان التي أعلم علم اليقين أنها قرأته وقدرته فتركته دون حذف واحترمت فيه مرادي.
فلا تعظم الأمر رجاءاً .. أنا أعرف قوانين المنتدى جيداً أخي وأفهم سلطات المراقب فيها .. لا أشتكي تصرف معين لأضع شكوى في قاعة الشكاوي ولا أكتفي بعتاب بين شخصين فيكون مكانه الأمثل الرسائل الخاصة .. هو عتاب من يقدروا بعضهم بعضاً السبب الوحيد الذي دفعني لكتابته على مرأى العوام دون الاكتفاء برسالة خاصة هو أن رد الأخت جيهان وما ورد فيه من رأيها بخصوصي وبخصوص موقفي كان أيضاً على مرأى عوام شهدوه جميعاً .. وأنا لم أرد الا توضيح حقيقة موقفي أمام نفس العوام وأعين نفس الأشهاد وظني أن ذلك أبسط حقوقي لم أجور بسببه على غيري، أعتذر ن أخذت من مساحة موضوعك رد واحد فيه خرجت به عن الموضوع ووجهته لأختنا الا أني سرعان ما عدت للموضوع ومناقشة المحاورين فيه تجنباً لأي تعليقات عليه جانبية ربما قد تضايقك كصاحب موضوع. 
أتفهم مراد موضوعك الطيب أخي الطيب وأتمنى لك التوفيق فيه .. وأحيي تواجد أختنا جيهان الدائم وحضورها القوي في القاعة.
لكن اعذروني فربما أختلف معكم وأرى أنه لا طائل من المزيد من الحوارات في الأمر.
بالمناسبة أعتذر عن خطأ غير مقصود في أخر ردودي، كتبت "جان جاك روسوه" وأردت "جان دارك"
دمتم في حفظ الله ورعايته دوماً،
أخوكم الأصغر ابن رشد،

----------


## فتى مصر

اخى العزيز احمد ناصر ارجو ان يتسع صدرك لمداخلتى تلك ففيها سوف اشرح وجهة نظرى كاملة كما اراها .. وهى على الاقل من وجهة نظرى سليمة ... 




> لكن السباب والشتائم والكلمات الغير لائقة وجعل صفحات المنتدى مرتعا لتلك المخالفات لا أعتقد أنه شيءيمكن الإستمرار فيه إلى أجل غير مسمى


لان اقول لك اننى متربى كويس اوى ومش هشتم حد الا لما يكون شتمنى او تعدى عليا ... لكن هقولك على الاقل قول الحق ( لا يحب الله الجهر بالسوء من القول الا من ظلم ) واحنا اتظلمنا ... فلازم لينا من متنفس ومع ذلك سواء انا او اى واحد عنده حميه وليس برود راعى الى اقصى حد ان تخرج كلماته منضبطة لسببين اولهما وضعه وصورته امام الجميع ثانيهما شروط المنتدى ... وليس احدا منا صغيرا حتى ينتظر ان يعدل عليه او يأخد درسا فى الاخلاق ... وليس بيينا وبين بعض عداوات حتى نتقاتل ... وليس لاحد ان يفرض اسلوبه ورأيه على الاخر لمجرد انه يملك سلطه الحذف او التعديل ... هل المطلوب هو الخوف او تغير وجهة النظر  ارضاءا له... فنحن هنا ان لم نكن اخوه فنحن على الاقل لسنا فى مجلس الشعب حتى نقول موافقة !!فليعبر كل عن رأيه ... ولا احد يحدد لى المعياد المفترض ان اكون قد هدأت بعده ... فاذا كان اصحاب تلك الشخصيات يرون انه حتما ان يهدأ الفرد بعد مدة زمنية حددوها هم فهى واجبة التنفيذ عليهم وحدهم وليس علينا ...





> العاقل هو من يأبى الذل والإهانة..والعاقل هو من يترفع عن الصغائر..والعاقل هو الذى تكون لديه ثقة تامة فى نفسه وفى أنه يمكن أن يأخذ حقوقه دون إبتذال أو تشنج


ومن هو المبتذل والمتشنج يا اخ احمد ناصر؟!! .. وهل هذا اسلوب حديث سواء كنت تقصدنى او تقصد غيرى ان تصفه بالابتذال والتشنج ؟!!! 
هنا قول الشاعر يحضرنى ... 
لا تنهى عن شئ وتأتى بمثله .
عار عليك وان فعلت عظيم .




> أى طفل أو إمرأة أو رجل من المسلمين يتعرض للإساءة فى شتى بقاع الأرض هو إبنى وأمى وأبى وأختى وأخى..فقد قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم "من لم يهتم بأمر المسلمين فليس منهم"


عفوا اخى الكريم ان اختلفت معك فى هذا كل المسلمين اخواتنا ولكننا لان نثأر الى اذا كان الرابط دما او رحما ... اما دون ذلك فسوف نكتفى بالدعاء والشعارات ... 

ليس المطلوب ان اوافق على كل الاراء فقط الواجب على ان احترم كل الاراء وهو شعاء مزدوج اى للطرفين فلا يطبق على وحدى ... 

ولى عودة ان شاء الله ... 

فتى مصر

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

أكيد حبنا حيزيد للمنتدي 
لو أختفي إعلان 
المزود (السرفر) مشغول جدا

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> أخي الحبيب أحمد ناصر
> طبعاً أحب المنتدى وتشهد على ذلك صفحاته ...
> وأحب مصر والأمة العربية ولايستطيع أياً كان أن يشكك بذلك ...
>  [/size][/center]


أخى الحبيب أبوخليل
 :f: 
طبعا أنت من محبى المنتدى ولا يمكن التشكيك فى ذلك..ولا فى أى حب أى أعضاه المنتدى..
موضوعى هذا دعوة للجميع أن يصارح كل منا نفسه حول أسلوبه فى المشاركات..فقد راعنى أن أجد مشاركات بها شتائم وبذاءات..وأخرى بها تعمد واضح لتخريب الموضوعات والخروج بها عن مسارها الذى كتبت من أجله..وعلى فكرة هذا تكرر من البعض فى موضوعات أخرى غير موضوعات الأزمة المصرية الجزائرية..لذلك فمصارحتنا لأنفسنا حول ذلك قد تساهم فى وضع الأمور فى نصابها..والعودة لدعم المنتدى الذى ينبغى لإظهار حبنا له ما يتعدى الأقوال إلى الأفعال..



> والإنفعال طبيعة إنسانية وهى برأيي الخاص ملازمة لصفاء القلب والإنسان الحر الغير خبيث ...
> لاأتحدث عن نفسي فقد كنت متوازناً إلى حد كبير على صفحات المنتدى ولم أفصح عن كل مافي قلبي تجاه الأمر ...
> وأحترمت من أنفعل وكان بإنفعاله شطط شديد بل وعذرته ...


إذا فهناك إتزان فى الإفصاح عن كل ما فى القلب..
وهناك عدم إتزان..
وهذا لا علاقة له إطلاقا بحسن النوايا أو خبثها..
فقد يكون الإنسان نقى السريرة وما فى قلبه على لسانه..لكن يلزمه التحكم فى ما يتفوه به لسانه حتى  يخرج من دائرة الرعونة ويدخل فى حيز الإتزان..
أحترم معك كل الإنفعالات..أما الشطط فى الإنفعال فهو ما يحتاج إلى المراجعة إذا كان يصب فى مصلحة المنتدى أم لا..ويمكن أن يدلو الجميع بدلوه فى هذا الخصوص..




> وأشكرك على موضوعك الجميل وروحك الجميلة ...
> دمت بحب


أحبك الله وحبب فيك خلقه
وأرجو منك أن نتعاون فى مناقشة الشطط وهل يصب فى مصلحة الموضوعات أم يضر بها وبالتالى ينعكس ذلك الضرر على المنتدى أم لا..
 :f:

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> الحدوته
> يا حبايبي
> ويا صحابي
> الحلوين
> في موضوعنا هذا
> حدث خلط شديد
> بين حب مصر
> وحب المنتدي
> ودارت الدايرة
> ...


أستاذى الحبيب د.م جمال الشربينى
كل التحية لك على نظرتك الثاقبة..وتحليلك الواعى..
الموضوع كتب فى حب المنتدى
وكنت أتمنى أن نركز جميعا حول هذه النقطة..
صحيح أن حب المنتدى لا يمكن فصله عن حب مصر..
أو عن حب الوطن العربى والأمة الإسلامية..
ولكن التعبير عن هذا الحب قد تختلف أساليبه..
وحتى يصبح الحب صحى وغير مريض..
فيلزمنا وضعه فى إطاره الصحيح..
وهذا يستلزم جهد فردى وجهود جماعية كلما تكاملت الجهودوتضافرت كلما كانت النتيجة أفضل..
أشكرك كثيرا وأمتن لمشاركتك القيمة :f2:

----------


## Hesham Nassar

* الحبيب دوماً أحمد ناصر 
للأسف أصبح البعض يكره الآخر من أجل التعبير عن الذات ولتفريغ شحنات الكبت والغضب الداخلي الناتجة عن الظلم أوالقهر أو الغيرة والحقد
قد يكون السبب راجع لتلف في العقيدة أو ضعف الحجة أو لشتات وسطحية الفكر أو لنقص في المفاهيم أو ضيق الأفق ، او كل ذلك معاً
فالبعض يرى نفسه دائماً على حق ، وبالتالي فهو يكره الآخر لأنه مخالف له في الحق (على الأقل من وجهة نظر المهاجم)

اتعجب لماذا لا نصارح انفسنا ونتسأل :
ماذا بعد الكراهية ؟
ماذا بعد السب والقذف ؟
ماذا بعد تعويم جميع قضايانا المحلية والعربية وعدم البحث عن حلول ترضينا جميعاً ؟

الإجابة : لاشيئ ، وسنظل في حلقة مفرغة لن توصلنا إلا لطريق مسدود
والسبب كما سبق وقلت لك ان ذلك هو أسهل وأريح للذهن عن التفكير ومواجهة الواقع ، وهذه من سمات الفكر الأجوف الخالي من المضمون والمحتوى

عندما أحادث نفسي فيما يتعلق بكرامة المواطن فبالتأكيد أراها فوق كل اعتبار ..
ولكن يدور في بالي تساؤل .. هل لو كان الاتوبيس الذي رشق بالحجارة فيه مواطنين عاديين ولم يكن فيه محمد فؤاد وهيثم شاكر وماجد المصري وطارق علام أو غيرهم ، هل كان سيحدث كل ما حدث من ضجة 

الإجابة : لا .. فمن واقع ما أشاهد ارى انه لن يحدث كل ما حدث من تأزم .. 
وغاية ما هناك أننا سنقرأ مانشيت بعنوان "مصادمات بين مشجعين مصريين وجزائريين في السودان" .. ودمتم ! وتمر القضية مرور الكرام

ما حدث من ضجة إعلامية وصحفية وشعبية لأن التعدي كان على شخصيات عامة لها جمهور وشعبية في مصر ، ولذلك تناولها الإعلام وروج لها بهذا الشكل الرهيب ، علاوة على اتصالات من الفنانين ممن لهم علاقات بالقيادات المصرية ووصل الأمر للرئيس شخصياً على حد زعمهم هو ما جعل منها قضية الدولة بالكامل

للأسف وجدناً الكثيرين قد تركوا القضية وانحدروا وراء التافهين وتفاهاتهم فتركنا القضية ومحاولة معرفة مطالبنا وما يرضينا من حلول وبدأنا في التحريض والكراهية والمهاترات وتبادل إلقاء التهم والسباب والبادئ أظلم والثأر وإعلان الحروب ومقاطعة الشعوب بكل سطحية

والمؤسف أكثر ظهور فنانين من مصر يتحدثوا على منابر إعلامية وصحافية ممن قالوا كلام في حق شعب الجزائر بأكمله في منتهى الحقارة 
مثل المطرب حكيم والذي قال "بلد المليون لقيط" والتي صدمتني انا شخصياً ، والممثلة زينة التي قالت "دول شعب متخلف وحقير، شعب مستفز ، ولازم نكرمهم بالجزم .. إلخ" وغيرهم
والأخرق من كل هذا ، حديث هذا المدعو احمد موسي في برنامج القاهرة اليوم حين قال "نناشد جمهورنا بقتل الجزائريين الموجودين في مصر ، عندنا جزائريين في مصر نروح لهم نموتهم"

للأسف اصبح أغلبنا يكيل بمكيالين
لماذا دائماً لا تستيقظ النزعات المنادية بحفظ كرامة المصري إلا عندما يتعلق الأمر بشخصيات عامة ومشاهير ، وعندما تتعلق المسألة بأفراد ومواطنين عاديين تمر كزوبعة بسيطة ودمتم ؟

لا أريد ان احول موضوعك اخي الفاضل لتناول قضية مصر والجزائر مرة أخرى فلقد أخذت أكثر مما تستحق في رأيي

تقبل كل الاحترام والتحية أخي الكريم

*

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> أخي الكريم أحمد ناصر.
> كلامي وجهته للأخت جيهان التي أعلم علم اليقين أنها قرأته وقدرته فتركته دون حذف واحترمت فيه مرادي.
> فلا تعظم الأمر رجاءاً .. أنا أعرف قوانين المنتدى جيداً أخي وأفهم سلطات المراقب فيها .. لا أشتكي تصرف معين لأضع شكوى في قاعة الشكاوي ولا أكتفي بعتاب بين شخصين فيكون مكانه الأمثل الرسائل الخاصة .. هو عتاب من يقدروا بعضهم بعضاً السبب الوحيد الذي دفعني لكتابته على مرأى العوام دون الاكتفاء برسالة خاصة هو أن رد الأخت جيهان وما ورد فيه من رأيها بخصوصي وبخصوص موقفي كان أيضاً على مرأى عوام شهدوه جميعاً .. وأنا لم أرد الا توضيح حقيقة موقفي أمام نفس العوام وأعين نفس الأشهاد وظني أن ذلك أبسط حقوقي لم أجور بسببه على غيري، أعتذر ن أخذت من مساحة موضوعك رد واحد فيه خرجت به عن الموضوع ووجهته لأختنا الا أني سرعان ما عدت للموضوع ومناقشة المحاورين فيه تجنباً لأي تعليقات عليه جانبية ربما قد تضايقك كصاحب موضوع.


أخى الحبيب ابن رشد
أعتذر لك إن كنت قد أفرطت فى الصراحة عندما وجهت لك ردى على مشاركتك التى وجهتها إلى جيهان..
لكننى أطلب منك إلتماس بعض العذر لى..لأننى قرأت فى كل مشاركاتك التى رأيتها فى المنتدى حتى الآن موضوعية شديدة..عضد ذلك الإنطباع الذى تولد عندى من إختيارك لإسم ابن رشد والذى لا يختاره إل إنسان يحمل فكرا وثقافة..
ولأن إقتباس جيهان الذى تفضلت بالرد عليه كان فى موضوع هشام نصار وقمت أنت بالرد عليه فى موضوعى..ولما كان موضوعى يتحدث عن دعم حبنا للمنتدى بعدم مخالفة قوانينه ولأن الشيء بالشيىء يذكر..فقد رأيت أن من حقى الرد على مشاركتك من وجهة نظرى التى لن تفسد للود قضية بيننا..
لم أرد عن جيهان لكننى رددت على ما يخص موضوعى الذى جاءت مشاركتك به..وإعتبرت ذلك أيضا من أبسط حقوقى..
وأحب أن أوضح نقطة فى هذا الصدد وهو توضيح عام وليس موجه لك..
بأن عدم السماح بإنتقاد أو لوم أو عتاب علنى للمشرف فيما يخص إجراء علنى إتخذه ..لأن تلك الإنتقادات عندما تكون على الملأ فإنها قد تفتح أبوابا أخرى غير مستحبة..
أما فيما يخص شخصك الكريم أو شخص الأخت جيهان فلا يسعنى إلا أن أقول أنكما من أكثر أعضاء هذا المنتدى نشاطا وإخلاصا وإحتراما..
وهذه الشهادة منى ليست منة أمن بها عليكما فأنتما من فرض إحترامه علي وعلى غيرى من الأعضاء..
فلك ولها كل التحية والتقدير..



> أتفهم مراد موضوعك الطيب أخي الطيب وأتمنى لك التوفيق فيه .. وأحيي تواجد أختنا جيهان الدائم وحضورها القوي في القاعة.
> لكن اعذروني فربما أختلف معكم وأرى أنه لا طائل من المزيد من الحوارات في الأمر.


وأنا أتفهم وجهة نظرك وأحترمها بشدة..وأحترم رغبتك فى العزوف عن الإستمرر فى الحوار..
وإن كان الباب سيظل مفتوح لك دائما بكل ود وترحاب نظرا لأن مشاركاتك تخدم الموضوع وتصب فى مصلحته



> بالمناسبة أعتذر عن خطأ غير مقصود في أخر ردودي، كتبت "جان جاك روسوه" وأردت "جان دارك"


لقد تحيرت فعلا فى مقصدك من هذه المشاركة وإلتبس علي الأمر
فشكرا لك على التوضيح
وفى كثير من بلدان العالم ستجد فيها مناضلات وشهيدات من أجل قضبة ومبدأ كتبت إسمها بحروف من نور فى سجل التاريخ



> دمتم في حفظ الله ورعايته دوماً،
> أخوكم الأصغر ابن رشد،


أنت كبير فى المقام..ونموذج مشرف اشباب مصر..
لك كل تحية ومودة وتقدير
وأتمنى أن تقبلنى صديق لك :f2:

----------


## Dragon Shadow

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


تصدق أني خفت أنك سبقتني وسميت الأول أصلها بتكسب دايماً وفيها بركة ...
منتظر عودتك والمرة الجاية هأبدأ ببسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ...
أنت أخويا الصغير الحبيب إللي دايماً بأتعلم منه وأنتظر رأيه ، وصديقي إللي بأرتاح لما أكلمه ...
بس خلينا المرة دي نحسبها صح لأن إحنا هنا بنهدي وهما هناك لغاية دلوقت بيلعوها نار  ::-s:  ...
تابع جرائدهم الرسمية وأنت تتأكد
دمت بخير ياغالي    
 :f2:

----------


## Dragon Shadow

> أخى الحبيب أبوخليل
> 
> طبعا أنت من محبى المنتدى ولا يمكن التشكيك فى ذلك..ولا فى أى حب أى أعضاه المنتدى..
> موضوعى هذا دعوة للجميع أن يصارح كل منا نفسه حول أسلوبه فى المشاركات..فقد راعنى أن أجد مشاركات بها شتائم وبذاءات..وأخرى بها تعمد واضح لتخريب الموضوعات والخروج بها عن مسارها الذى كتبت من أجله..وعلى فكرة هذا تكرر من البعض فى موضوعات أخرى غير موضوعات الأزمة المصرية الجزائرية..لذلك فمصارحتنا لأنفسنا حول ذلك قد تساهم فى وضع الأمور فى نصابها..والعودة لدعم المنتدى الذى ينبغى لإظهار حبنا له ما يتعدى الأقوال إلى الأفعال..
> 
> 
> إذا فهناك إتزان فى الإفصاح عن كل ما فى القلب..
> وهناك عدم إتزان..
> وهذا لا علاقة له إطلاقا بحسن النوايا أو خبثها..
> ...


أخي الحبيب أحمد ناصر :f: 
أعتذر لك عن التأخر بالرد على تعقيبك الجميل لأنه يحتاج مني جهد كبير يليق بك ...
بمشيئة الله لي عودة لمناقشة جميع النقاط ...
ربنا يخليك لينا
 :f:

----------


## the_chemist

كيف حالك يا رامى

.............................

.............................

.............................

.............................

.............................

شكراً يارامى   





> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


من الواضح أن مشاركتى لم تعجب سيادتكم يا أحمد باشا

معلهش مستواها مش ولابد

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> اخى العزيز احمد ناصر ارجو ان يتسع صدرك لمداخلتى تلك ففيها سوف اشرح وجهة نظرى كاملة كما اراها .. وهى على الاقل من وجهة نظرى سليمة ...


أخى الحبيب فتى مصر..
صدرى يتسع لمشاركتك ولوجهة نظرك إن إتفقت معى وجهة نظرى أو إختلفت




> لان اقول لك اننى متربى كويس اوى ومش هشتم حد الا لما يكون شتمنى او تعدى عليا ... لكن هقولك على الاقل قول الحق ( لا يحب الله الجهر بالسوء من القول الا من ظلم )


لا أشك أو أشكك أبدا فى شخصك..
أن تحاول أن تدافع عن نفسك من التعدى عليك من شخص آخر فهذا بديهى..
أما عن شتمك لذلك المتعدى فأهدى لك هذه السطور
[frame="2 60"]بينما رسول الله جالس مع أصحابه فوقع رجل في أبي بكر فصمت أبو بكر ولم يرد عليه في الأولى ولا في الثانية ثم رد عليه في الثالثة فلما رد مشي الرسول صلي الله عليه وسلم فقال له أبو بكر لماذا مشيت بأبي أنت وأمي يا رسول الله فقال له لما سكت في الأولى والثانية قيض الله لك ملك يرد عنك فلما رددت عليه مشي الملك وأتي الشيطان وأنا لا أجلس في مجلس فيه شيطان [/frame]
وأدعوك لزيارة هذا الموضوع
الغضب وكيف نتقيه؟ 



> واحنا اتظلمنا ... فلازم لينا من متنفس


خى الحبيب ..نفس عن مشاعرك كما تحب..لكن هل تتفق معى فى أن كيفية التنفيس لابد ألا تخرج عن إطارها الصحيح؟فطرح وجهة نظرك شيء يتقبله الجميع..لكننى لو شتمتك أو وجهت لك إساءات أو تهكمت عليك وسخرت من شخصك فإننى لن أؤذيك فقط بل سأسبب الأذى لكل من قرأ خروجى عن النص..وسأفقد التعاطف حتى ولو كان مطلبى عادل وقضيتى عادلة..وسأعرض نفسى لعقوبات إدارية قد تؤلمنى وتجرح مشاعرى..لكننى سأكون مخطىء لأننى لم أراعى شعور الآخرين منذ البداية



> ومع ذلك سواء انا او اى واحد عنده حميه وليس برود راعى الى اقصى حد ان تخرج كلماته منضبطة لسببين اولهما وضعه وصورته امام الجميع ثانيهما شروط المنتدى ... وليس احدا منا صغيرا حتى ينتظر ان يعدل عليه او يأخد درسا فى الاخلاق ... وليس بيينا وبين بعض عداوات حتى نتقاتل ... وليس لاحد ان يفرض اسلوبه ورأيه على الاخر لمجرد انه يملك سلطه الحذف او التعديل


أخى الحبيب فتى مصر..هناك حمية محمودة وأخرى ليست كذلك..كما أنه لا يمكن أن نخلط بين البرود والهدوء..ولو كان الجميع ماتزمين بمراعاة خروج كلماتهم منضبطة إلى أقصى حد أو حتى إلى أدنى حد لما طرحت موضوعى من الأساس..ولكن هناك من فعل بالتأكيد..ومن فعل هذا لم أعتبره صغيرا أريد أن أعدل عليه..كما أننى لا أقصد أبدا أن أعطى دروسا فى الأخلاق لأى أحد..فموضوعى موجه لكل محبى المنتدى حتى نتناقش حول تطبيقنا لقوانين المنتدى من أجل المحافظة على الجو الأسرى والعائلى الذى يربطنا جميعا..فى إطار الإحترام المتبادل..
فرض الرأى منتهى الظلم وفرض الإحترام المتبادل عند إختلاف الرأى منتهى العدل



> هل المطلوب هو الخوف او تغير وجهة النظر ارضاءا له... فنحن هنا ان لم نكن اخوه فنحن على الاقل لسنا فى مجلس الشعب حتى نقول موافقة !!فليعبر كل عن رأيه ... ولا احد يحدد لى المعياد المفترض ان اكون قد هدأت بعده ... فاذا كان اصحاب تلك الشخصيات يرون انه حتما ان يهدأ الفرد بعد مدة زمنية حددوها هم فهى واجبة التنفيذ عليهم وحدهم وليس علينا ...


الخوف ليس مطلوبا..ولكن الحب والإحترام المتبادل..
وإرضاء الناس ليس مطلوبا ولكن إرضاء الله..
الموافقة دون إقتناع نفاق..والمخالفة دون رابط أو ضابط فوضى..
عبر عن رأيك وإهدأ وقتما تحب ..فحرية الرأى حق مكفول للجميع..ما لم يمس الثوابت أو يخالف القوانين..



> من هو المبتذل والمتشنج يا اخ احمد ناصر؟!! .
> وهل هذا اسلوب حديث سواء كنت تقصدنى او تقصد غيرى ان تصفه بالابتذال والتشنج ؟!!!


أخى الحبيب فتى مصر..
أرجوك ألا تحمل كلامى ما لا يحتمل..
كنت أرد على وصفك لمن يريد السكوت (تهاونا)لا (ترفعا) عن التجاوزات التى حدثت والذين أطلقت أنت عليهم وصف العقلاء تهكما عليهم..
فقمت أنا بنفى صفة العقل عنهم وقلت أن العاقل من يسعى لأخذ حقوقه دون تشنج أو إبتذال..
والتشنج هو إنقباض (لا إرادى)يحدث عند الغضب الشديد 
والإبتذال هو  ترك التصون والإحتراز..مثلا يصون الشاب نفسه بالزواج حتى لا يقع فى الرزيلة ويحرز نفسه بذكر الله حتى لا يقع فى الذنوب..
أرجو أن أكون قد وضحت أننى لم أقصد توجيه أى إهانة لشخصك فلم ولن أفعل هذا أبدا.. ::h:: 



> هنا قول الشاعر يحضرنى ... 
> لا تنهى عن شئ وتأتى بمثله .
> عار عليك وان فعلت عظيم .


كلام جميل..دعنى أتفق معك فيه ..
ولا أنا ولا أنت نريد أن نجلب على أنفسنا أى عار..


> عفوا اخى الكريم ان اختلفت معك فى هذا كل المسلمين اخواتنا ولكننا لان نثأر الى اذا كان الرابط دما او رحما ... اما دون ذلك فسوف نكتفى بالدعاء والشعارات ...  .


إختلف معى كما تريد..فهذا حقك وليس منحة منى أو من أى أحد آخر..
أقول لك فقط بأن رابط الدين أقوى من رابط الدم والرحم..
ولو راجعنا التاريخ الإسلامى فسنجد من الصحابة من قاتل أخوه أو أبوه أو أبناء عمومته من المشركين
وأن فلسطين لن يحررها الدعاء بلا عمل على نصرة دين الله..



> ليس المطلوب ان اوافق على كل الاراء فقط الواجب على ان احترم كل الاراء وهو شعاء مزدوج اى للطرفين فلا يطبق على وحدى ... .


على فكرة..ةأنت إنسان جميل جدا..وأنا أعدك بتطبيق هذا المبدأ فى كل مشاركاتى فى المنتدى الذى أثق فى إرتباطك به وحبك له..وثق أن فى قوانين المنتدى ما يكفل لك الحماية من أية تجاوز لهذا المبدأ
 ::h:: 



> ولى عودة ان شاء الله ... ... .


إن شاء الله أخى الحبيب
وأنا أنتظرك بكل شوق
 :f2:

----------


## Dragon Shadow

> كيف حالك يا رامى
> 
> .............................
> 
> .............................
> 
> .............................
> 
> .............................
> ...


باقولك ياأبو أمنية ياغالي ...
أؤكد لك أن الموضوع ليس كما فهمت ، وأن أحمد ناصر كانت نيته طيبه في الرد ، وأنتوا ماتتخيروش عن بعض ، فكلاكما يستحق التقدير والإحترام ...
وده كلام من قلبي ووفقاً لمعرفتي بكم ...
دمتم بخير
 :f2:

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

*
مرفوض تماما هذا الأسلوب المتهور ولا تنسوا الأسد البريطاني العجوز والتي تساقطت أسنانه
عندما غابت الشمس التي كانت لا تغيب
**عن الإمبراطورية البريطانية
*

* 
*
* 
الموضوع خرج عن قضبانه
وألحقوا الموضوع
قبل ما يقع في الترعة!
*

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> * الحبيب دوماً أحمد ناصر 
> للأسف أصبح البعض يكره الآخر من أجل التعبير عن الذات ولتفريغ شحنات الكبت والغضب الداخلي الناتجة عن الظلم أوالقهر أو الغيرة والحقد
> قد يكون السبب راجع لتلف في العقيدة أو ضعف الحجة أو لشتات وسطحية الفكر أو لنقص في المفاهيم أو ضيق الأفق ، او كل ذلك معاً
> فالبعض يرى نفسه دائماً على حق ، وبالتالي فهو يكره الآخر لأنه مخالف له في الحق (على الأقل من وجهة نظر المهاجم)
> 
> اتعجب لماذا لا نصارح انفسنا ونتسأل :
> ماذا بعد الكراهية ؟
> ماذا بعد السب والقذف ؟
> ماذا بعد تعويم جميع قضايانا المحلية والعربية وعدم البحث عن حلول ترضينا جميعاً ؟
> ...


أخى الحبيب هشام نصار
أنت واحد من ضمن كثير من أعضاءالمنتدى..عندما أقرأ آرائهم ووجهات نظرهم أتعلم منهم وأحترمهم..وأوقن بأن الأمل فى الإصلاح سيظل موجود بإذن الله..
وأرجو منك رجاء شخصى ألا يدب فى نفسك اليأس أو الأسى..
فإن شاء الله ستصير الأمور إلى الأفضل..
وأنت قد ضمنت الحلول ضمن مشاركتك الجميلة وإسمح لى أن ألخصها فى نقاط..
*رفض الظلم ونبذ الأحقاد
*إصلاح العقيدة
*تصحيح المفاهيم
*مصارحة النفس
*إحترام وجهات النظر المختلفة
*التركيز فى حل المشكلات تفصيليا
*المساواة فى الحقوق
*عدم إهدار الكرامة تحت أى مسمى
*تنقية الخطاب الإعلامى

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> أخي الحبيب أحمد ناصر
> أعتذر لك عن التأخر بالرد على تعقيبك الجميل لأنه يحتاج مني جهد كبير يليق بك ...
> بمشيئة الله لي عودة لمناقشة جميع النقاط ...
> ربنا يخليك لينا


فى إنتظارك يا أبوخليل
 :f2:

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> كيف حالك يا رامى
> 
> .............................
> 
> .............................
> 
> .............................
> 
> .............................
> ...


أخى الحبيب أبو أمنبة
 :: 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
 :4: 
ظلمتنى
 :Nono: 
أنا كنت بس بألفت نظرك إلى أنك دخلت تحاور رامى
ولم تناقشنى فى موضوعى وتطرح على وجهة نظرك 
الأيام دى كل ما واحد يصرح بإنه فاهم التانى يقول له : يا عم خلاص فمهت..هيّ كيميا..
ولإن الحمد لله الكيمياء هى تخصصك فقد تصورت أنك ستفهمنى على الفور
 :: 
ويبقى كده أنا هأعتب عليك 3 مرات
الأولى إنك ما شاركتش فى أصل الموضوع
الثانية إنك ظلمتنى
الثالثة إنك ماسلمتش على رغم إنى كنت بأسلم عليك وبأهديك وردة
وإتفضل كمان وردة
 :f2:

----------


## R17E

الحمد لله علي نعمائه 
حدثني صديق اعرفه بأن تمام الحلم اشرف من تمام العقل فالله عز و جل وصف نفسه بالحليم و لم يصف نفسه بالعقول , و انا اليوم أتعلمه ـ اي الحلم ـ و قال رسول الله صلي الله عليه و سلم " ليس الشديد بالصرعه و لكنه الذي يملك نفسه عند الغضب " 
ثم لنتذكر سويا بأن هناك رد قوي و هناك رد عنيف و قس بينهما ما تشاء , والقوه التي كانت تتمتع بها مصر كانت تقاس بمدي تأثير الدوله خارج حدودها و هي كانت فعاله و قويه فعلاً , و لكنها تحولت شيء فشيء نحو الردود العنيفه  داخليا و خارجيا وما مشاكلنا مع دول حوض النيل ببعيد 
نحن لسنا مركز الكون  و لسنا نقطه الاصل بالنسبه للعرب  حاليا و حينما نتعامل مع اخر يجب علينا الاخذ بالاعتبر بان هذا الاخر له عقل و توجه و مصالح  نحترمها طالما هي ليست علي حسابنا , فقط لنركز ان نعود لسابق عهدنا و لنهتم لأنفسنا أولا .
لنحاول تنقية أنفسنا من قلة الادب و الكبر و السفاله  قبل ان نطالب بعض الجزائريين بها  هذا حقنا علي انفسنا قبل ان يكون حقا للاخرين  علينا .




> ياصديقي مصر هكذا دائماً والشعب المصري أكثر شعب متسامح عرفه العرب وأكثرهم تحملاً للبلاء بكل أنواعه ، ولكن لايجب أن يصل هذا لحد الخنوع والمذلة كما أن العفو والتسامح بالدين له حدود ، فأنت تستطيع أن تسامح من أخطأ بحقك ، وليس من حقك أن تعفو أو تسامح من ضر غيرك قبل أن تستسمحه وتطيب نفسه وإلا دخلنا بزاويا خطيرة ونكون أخطأنا بحق أنفسنا ، ماذنب المصريين الذين لاعلاقة لهم بالكرة وذهبوا للجزائر للعمل .....


كون الشعب المصري اكثر شعب متسامح عرفه العرب هذي مسأله فيها نظر   اما كونه أكثرهم تحملا للبلاء بكل انواعه فأظن أن المصريين يسبقون العالم في هذا ... و لكن دعني أسألك لماذا لا نقبل الخنوع و المذله من طرف خارجي بينما نتقبله بطيب خاطر في الداخل ..!!!
اليس من الاولي ان نكره الظلم للغة الظلم نفسه ..!!مهما كانت لغة الظلم و موطنه ...
السنا كذلك نشبه ذلك الرجل الذي إعتاد أن يضربه جاره الكريم بالحذاء علي رأسه  صباح كل يوم  و حينما لم يتواجد يوما قام الابن بالمهمه فثارت ثائرة الرجل الغيور فضرب الابن دونه خرط القتاد ..!!
أتعرف يا ابراهيم  احيانا اضحك عند المطالبه بالقصاص  فهذا الطلب اشبه ما يكون بعبارة يالثارات الحسين 
التي ننكرها علي الشيعة , فقتلة الحسين لعنة الله عليهم  ماتوا منذ اكثر من الف عام  , و كذلك القله التي إعتدت علي قله من المصريين  ذابوا  بين شعبهم ولا مصير إليهم ولا تزر وازرة وزر أخري يا صديقي 
لعلك تعرف الطريق الزراعي يا إبراهيم  منذ ما يقارب العشرة ايام صدم ضابط شرطه بسيارته الخاصه ثلاثه يعبرون الطريق بلكاعه فمات واحد علي الفور و قد ضرب الضابط احد المصابين بحذائه كلوم علي سبب الحادث بلكاعتهم فما كان من الاهالي إلا أن قطعوا الطريق الزراعي و اشعلوا النيران في بعض السيارات  الماره و كسروا البعض الاخر ولا تزال تبعات ذلك قائمه حتي اللحظة .
أنا أتسأل ما ذنب اصحاب السيارات التي احرقت او هشمت ..؟
لعلهم اكثر الناس شبها بالمصريين في الجزائر .. 




> ومن ناحية الردح وكمية السفالة وقياس الفعل ورد الفعل يمكن أن تشاهده وكيف كان بالبحث عن موقف الشعب الجزائري "ليس الدولة" على صفحات الإنترنت وكيف ينظر للأمر وكيف ينظر المصريين للأمر رغم أن الشعب المصري يفوق ضعف الشعب الجزائري من حيث العدد وليس من العدل أن يكون الأمر كذلك .... رحلة إلى اليوتيوب لتعرف كيف يتحدث الشباب الجزائري عن مصر بعيداً عن المباراة ....
> 
> لو وضع مصري فيديو لا علاقة له من قريب أو بعيد بالجزائر أو المبارة ستجد جزائريين وعرب يدخلون ليعبرون عن حقدهم على مصر بدون مبرر وضد بشيئ جميل وضعه أحد المصريين لمجرد أن يفخر ببلده ....
> ياصديقي العدل أعمى وليس من العدل ولا الحكمة أن تقابل من يضمر لك شراً بالأحضان والتسامح ...


ما سبق يا صديقي ليس مقياس  لأي شيء فأنا وحدي يمكنني إظهار نفسي علي انني عده اشخاص ناهيك  عن أن أمثال هؤلاء ليسوا حجه علي الجزائر من فين اعرف إنهم فعلا جزائريين و من فين اعرف إن المصريين اساسا مصريين و ليسوا ممن يضعوا السم في العسل .
و بعدين الناس بتصور المصريين و الجزائريين و كأنهم كانوا بيباتوا في حضن بعض  و هذا ما لم يكن قائم بالفعل   كما انه لم يدعوك أحدإلي اخذ الاخرين بالاحضان أو حبهم حتي  ,فقط لا تدعوهم بما ليس فيهم  ثم لا تتفاخر بكراهيتهم إن كنت تفعل  فإنما تأسي علي الحب النساء .



> في هذه الكلمات نظرة دونية للغير ، لكنها بأسلوب مؤدب ياصديقي العزيز فلا تقع بخطأ تنصح غيرك بعدم الوقوع به ...


هل يمكن الا اصف من يسرق بالسارق  لأن فيها نظره دونيه ..!!
نعم هي فيها نظره دونيه  و لكنها في نفس الوقت وصف لوضع قائم  اخذت انت ما يدعم حجتك و تركت الباقي  ثم إن الذي يبني رأيه علي ما استمع من شوبير و مصطفي عبده و محمد فؤاد و بعض اللواتي اوتين سعة في كل شيء إلا العقل و الأفق هم الذين يضعون أنفسهم في تلك المكانه ...ولا أقصد هنا المكانه الدونيه و لكن أقصد مكانه  الذي يبني رأيه علي ما استمع من شوبير و مصطفي عبده و محمد فؤاد و بعض اللواتي اوتين سعة في كل شيء إلا العقل و الأفق و ليس لي ذنب إن كانت تلك منزله دونيه أو غير ذلك...


تحية و سلام  
مع خالص شكري لأخي احمد علي إتاحة هذه المساحة [/]

----------


## Dragon Shadow

> الحمد لله علي نعمائه 
> حدثني صديق اعرفه بأن تمام الحلم اشرف من تمام العقل فالله عز و جل وصف نفسه بالحليم و لم يصف نفسه بالعقول , و انا اليوم أتعلمه ـ اي الحلم ـ و قال رسول الله صلي الله عليه و سلم " ليس الشديد بالصرعه و لكنه الذي يملك نفسه عند الغضب " 
> ثم لنتذكر سويا بأن هناك رد قوي و هناك رد عنيف و قس بينهما ما تشاء , والقوه التي كانت تتمتع بها مصر كانت تقاس بمدي تأثير الدوله خارج حدودها و هي كانت فعاله و قويه فعلاً , و لكنها تحولت شيء فشيء نحو الردود العنيفه  داخليا و خارجيا وما مشاكلنا مع دول حوض النيل ببعيد 
> نحن لسنا مركز الكون  و لسنا نقطه الاصل بالنسبه للعرب  حاليا و حينما نتعامل مع اخر يجب علينا الاخذ بالاعتبر بان هذا الاخر له عقل و توجه و مصالح  نحترمها طالما هي ليست علي حسابنا , فقط لنركز ان نعود لسابق عهدنا و لنهتم لأنفسنا أولا .
> لنحاول تنقية أنفسنا من قلة الادب و الكبر و السفاله  قبل ان نطالب بعض الجزائريين بها  هذا حقنا علي انفسنا قبل ان يكون حقا للاخرين  علينا .
> 
> 
> كون الشعب المصري اكثر شعب متسامح عرفه العرب هذي مسأله فيها نظر   اما كونه أكثرهم تحملا للبلاء بكل انواعه فأظن أن المصريين يسبقون العالم في هذا ... و لكن دعني أسألك لماذا لا نقبل الخنوع و المذله من طرف خارجي بينما نتقبله بطيب خاطر في الداخل ..!!!
> اليس من الاولي ان نكره الظلم للغة الظلم نفسه ..!!مهما كانت لغة الظلم و موطنه ...
> ...


سؤال بريئ بالعامية لصديقي ....
أنت فاضي اليومين دول عشان نمشيها كده ؟  
أنا فاضي وأنت أدرى ...
سأرد على أخي العزيز أحمد ناصر كما وعدته ...
منتظر ردك على هذه المشاركة لنفتح مجالاً للنقاش ، وليس لإقامة الحجة ، فالنقاش برأيي أصعب من إقامة الحجة والقلم يخطئ كثيراً في التعبير ، كما أني أعتدت في نفسي أختيار الأصعب دوماً ...
دمت بخير

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

* هل حقا نحب هذا المنتدى؟  
عزيزي أحمد ناصر
عذرا موضوعك هذا فيه رغي ولت كتير
وأكيد أخرته حتكون زي أوله

* * هل حقا نحب هذا المنتدى؟
لا ينفع كموضوع نصي ونقاشي
والأنسب* *أن يكون
موضوع إستطلاعي

*
*أحب**ولا أحب**لي رأي آخر**حيران 
*
*

وبس خلاص

*

----------


## فتى مصر

استاذى العزيز الكريم هشام نصار ... تقول ...




> هل لو كان الاتوبيس الذي رشق بالحجارة فيه مواطنين عاديين ولم يكن فيه محمد فؤاد وهيثم شاكر وماجد المصري وطارق علام أو غيرهم ، هل كان سيحدث كل ما حدث من ضجة


اقسم بالله ان العكس هو الصحيح على الاقل بالنسبة لى وبالنسبة لكل مصر محترم يحترم نفسه وبلده ... فما هدأنا قليلا ان الاتوبيس كان يحمل فنانين وانا لا اكن للفنانين اى احترام ولو كان فى الاتوبيس جمهور لكان غضبنا اكبر ... اما اعلامنا فنحن لا نحاسب عليه ... فالمواطن المصرى  اشرف واكرم من ان يضرب او يهتك او يروع ... ولسنا جبناء حتى نهرب او نجرى من عدو جبان يحمل الاسلحة البيضاء كأنة قاطع للطريق وكأن المصريون اعداء او يهود ... وهل يفهم من كلامك بخصوص الضجه انك كنت تريد ان يمر الامر مرور الكرام اذن فلنحمد الله ان الفنانين كانوا هناك حتى يفضح الارهاب والهمجيه التى حدثت ... 

ملحوظة: كلام الفنانة زينة دا رد فعل طبيعى على الى حصل ناهيك ان الكلام كانعلى  حرق علم مصر ووضعه الارض من قبل البربر فكان رد فعلها طبيعى ومنطقى ومشرف ازاء ما تم ...

ولى عودة ان شاء الله ...

----------


## أحمد ناصر

أخى الحبيب فتى مصر
حينما قرأت جملتك التالية



> ملحوظة: كلام الفنانة زينة دا رد فعل طبيعى على الى حصل ناهيك ان الكلام كان على  حرق علم مصر ووضعه الارض من قبل البربر فكان رد فعلها طبيعى ومنطقى ومشرف ازاء ما تم ...
> 
>  ...


نظرت إلى توقيعك الذى ضمنته صورة الأسد والخروف
فتذكرت كلماتك التى وجهتها لى



> هنا قول الشاعر يحضرنى ... 
> لا تنهى عن شئ وتأتى بمثله .
> عار عليك وان فعلت عظيم .

----------


## فتى مصر

> أخى الحبيب فتى مصر
> حينما قرأت جملتك التالية
> 
> نظرت إلى توقيعك الذى ضمنته صورة الأسد والخروف
> فتذكرت كلماتك التى وجهتها لى




فاتك شئ مهم جدا يا استاذ احمد ... انا ربنا قال ( واذا عاقبتم فعاقبوا بمثل ما عوقبتم به ) صدق الله ربى وربك رب العرش العظيم ...

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> فاتك شئ مهم جدا يا استاذ احمد ... انا ربنا قال ( واذا عاقبتم فعاقبوا بمثل ما عوقبتم به ) صدق الله ربى وربك رب العرش العظيم ...


أخى الحبيب فتى مصر..
لقد جئت لى بآية من القرآن وفسرت بها تصرفك..
أهمس لك أخى الحبيب بأن آيات القرآن لا تفسر على الهوى..
بل يستلزم سؤال رجل دين ملم بعلم التفسير..
فإسئل أنت بنفسك رجل من رجال الدين تثق به عن تفسير الآية..
أسباب نزولها..وفيمن نزلت..وكيف فسرها المفسرون..وما هى أنواع العقاب..
ومن هو المنوط بالعقاب فى الأمة..هل الراعى أم أى فرد من الرعية يمكنه ذلك؟
أخى الحبيب..أسأل الله لى ولك أن يرزقنا تقواه..ويجنبنا غضبه..وأن يرحمنا برحمته الواسعة

----------


## Hesham Nassar

> استاذى العزيز الكريم هشام نصار ... تقول ...
> 
> اقسم بالله ان العكس هو الصحيح على الاقل بالنسبة لى وبالنسبة لكل مصر محترم يحترم نفسه وبلده ... فما هدأنا قليلا ان الاتوبيس كان يحمل فنانين وانا لا اكن للفنانين اى احترام ولو كان فى الاتوبيس جمهور لكان غضبنا اكبر ... اما اعلامنا فنحن لا نحاسب عليه ... فالمواطن المصرى  اشرف واكرم من ان يضرب او يهتك او يروع ... ولسنا جبناء حتى نهرب او نجرى من عدو جبان يحمل الاسلحة البيضاء كأنة قاطع للطريق وكأن المصريون اعداء او يهود ... وهل يفهم من كلامك بخصوص الضجه انك كنت تريد ان يمر الامر مرور الكرام اذن فلنحمد الله ان الفنانين كانوا هناك حتى يفضح الارهاب والهمجيه التى حدثت ... 
> 
> ملحوظة: كلام الفنانة زينة دا رد فعل طبيعى على الى حصل ناهيك ان الكلام كانعلى  حرق علم مصر ووضعه الارض من قبل البربر فكان رد فعلها طبيعى ومنطقى ومشرف ازاء ما تم ...
> 
> ولى عودة ان شاء الله ...


*
أخي العزيز فتى مصر ..
لا داعي لأن تقسم بالله لأصدقك .. أنا اقدر شعورك وما يتملكك والكثيرين من انفعالات
من حقك ألا تهتم بالفنانين أو تحترمهم ولك كامل الحرية فيما تراه .. 





			
				اما اعلامنا فنحن لا نحاسب عليه ...
			
		

أخي الكريم ..
الإعلام والرأي العام كلاهما يؤثر ويتأثر بالآخر 
فالإعلام يستقى معلوماته من القضايا والأحداث التي تشغل الرأي العام ورجل الشارع
والرأي العام يبني افتراضاته ويكون آرائه بناءاً على ما يبثه أو ينقله الإعلام إليه

فلا يجوز أن يتم فتح منبر إعلامي أو صحفي لأي شخص ليقول ما يشاء أو يدعي ما يشاء من دون معرفة إضافة لتناول الآراء حتى وإن كانت معارضه أو مناهضة بهذا الشكل من بذاءات لفظية ، فهو بذلك يؤثر في فكر وعقلية المشاهد ويشكل توجهاته في هذا الاتجاه القبيح .. اليس كذلك ؟

ما تعجبت له كثيراً أخي الكريم انك وكما ذكرت لا تكن لهؤلاء الفنانين أي احترام ، وقد تغير رأيك فيهم تماماً لمجرد أن رد فعلهم كالمدعوة زينه جاء بالسب والقذف في شعب بأكمله وليس فئة معينة بعينها وغيرها والذي يعتبر سلوكاً مشيناً في حق كل فناني مصر وإعلامها الذي نشر هذه البذاءة ، والأعجب أنك ترى هذا تصرفاً مشرفاً !!

أخي العزيز .. أبداً ما كان السب والتطاول حلاً أو تعبيراً عن رأي 





			
				وهل يفهم من كلامك بخصوص الضجه انك كنت تريد ان يمر الامر مرور الكرام اذن فلنحمد الله ان الفنانين كانوا هناك حتى يفضح الارهاب
			
		

لا والله .. بل كل ما أريده هو أن نضع جميعاً الأمور في نصابها ولا نصل لحالة الشتات الفكري كما نرى في كل مكان وإلا سندور في حلقة مفرغة من النزاعات لن تنتهي

لي رجاء منك أخي الحبيب وحتى لا ندخل في نقاش جدلي دون استفاده
أتمنى ان تخبرني بما تتمناه أو تطمح إليه وترى انه سيرضيك وسيهدئ من غضبك وسيرد للمصريين اعتبارهم او كرامتهم وما علينا فعله لذلك ، حتى نتوصل لنقاط يمكننا الاتفاق فيها وتخدم قضيتنا

في انتظار عودتك .. 
*

----------


## فتى مصر

اخى العزيز هشام نصار ... 




> فلا يجوز أن يتم فتح منبر إعلامي أو صحفي لأي شخص ليقول ما يشاء أو يدعي ما يشاء من دون معرفة إضافة لتناول الآراء حتى وإن كانت معارضه أو مناهضة بهذا الشكل من بذاءات لفظية


اتفق معك كليا فى هذا الشق ... 




> فهو بذلك يؤثر في فكر وعقلية المشاهد ويشكل توجهاته في هذا الاتجاه القبيح


لا اعتقد ان المشاهد ساذج حتى يوجه من قبل الاعلام بسهوله ... ناهيك ان فى واقعة السودان كان الاعلام مرئى ... اى كان هناك حالات للتعدى واضحة بالصورة ما جعل الناس فى حالة هياج شديدة ازاء ما حدث .. 






> ما تعجبت له كثيراً أخي الكريم انك وكما ذكرت لا تكن لهؤلاء الفنانين أي احترام ، وقد تغير رأيك فيهم تماماً لمجرد أن رد فعلهم كالمدعوة زينه جاء بالسب والقذف في شعب بأكمله وليس فئة معينة بعينها وغيرها والذي يعتبر سلوكاً مشيناً في حق كل فناني مصر وإعلامها الذي نشر هذه البذاءة ، والأعجب أنك ترى هذا تصرفاً مشرفاً !!






> ملحوظة: كلام الفنانة زينة دا رد فعل طبيعى على الى حصل ناهيك ان الكلام كانعلى حرق علم مصر ووضعه الارض من قبل البربر فكان رد فعلها طبيعى ومنطقى ومشرف ازاء ما تم


لم يتغير رأيى فى الفنانين ولن يتغير ... ولكنى وضحت ان رد فعلها وفق ما شاهدته عبر قناه النيل كان ترد على حرق ودهسه من قبل الارهابيون فحين انفعلت من اجل مصر وعبرت عن غضبها واظهرت كرامتها ارى ان هذا الفعل مشرف ... والسؤال لماذا نحن دائما المطالبون بضبط النفس ؟!!!! هل مصر بلد المليون راقصة ؟!!! هل نحن دولة مصرائيل ؟!!! هل نحن عديموا الاحساس والكرامة حتى نسكت و(نطبطب وندلع) . 







> لي رجاء منك أخي الحبيب وحتى لا ندخل في نقاش جدلي دون استفاده
> أتمنى ان تخبرني بما تتمناه أو تطمح إليه وترى انه سيرضيك وسيهدئ من غضبك وسيرد للمصريين اعتبارهم او كرامتهم وما علينا فعله لذلك ، حتى نتوصل لنقاط يمكننا الاتفاق فيها وتخدم قضيتنا


سؤال قيم فعلا ... اولا يا سيدى اود ان اوضح اننى لم اكن فى السودان ولم اتعرض لاى اذى من قبل اى جزائرى فالامر ليس بالنسبة لى شخصى ... ولكن التعدى الذى حدث هو تعدى على كل مصرى لديه كرامه ... 

كنت اتمنى ان نقطع العلاقات مع الجزائر شعبا وحكومة ... وطرد الجزائريين العاملين بمصر اسوه بالانتهاكات التى حدثت فى الجزائر . 

فى اى مواجهة اخرى مع الجزائر ارسال قوات مسلحة للثأر مما حدث فى السودان .. وارى ان حلول غير ذلك ستؤدى الى ( علقة ساخنة ) لنا فى كل محفل رياضى ... وونعود ثانيا يخرج علينا من يقول لا تكبروا الازمة وهكذا ... الحل يكون من الان والا سنكون ( هفأ) فى الاوساط العربية كلها ... 

تحياتى  اخى الكريم ...

ولى عودة ان شاء الله ...

----------


## Emy"The Queen"

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

إخواني الأعزاء:السلام عليكم:......

أنا مريت ع الموضوع بس معجبنيش فكرة التسامح مع الجزائريين دي ولا مع غيرهم ممن اهانوا بلدي وعلم بلدي و شعب بلدي و اسامحهم كدة بكل سهولة و خاصة الجزائريين دول بعد اللي عملوه مع المصريين في السودان و الجزائر من اعمال عنف وارهاب و همجية......
اما بالنسبة للموضوع الاساسي اللي عنوانه:هل حقا نحب هذا المنتدى؟
و الإجابة طبعاً........بس احنا سجلنا في المنتدى ده علشان اسمه(مصر) فلازم ان كل واحد يكون سجل هنا يكون بيحترم مصر وشعب مصر قبل كل شيء لان صاحبه مصري و اعضاؤه معظمهم مصريين يعني بقا ميجيش واحد جزائري ولا غيره يسيء لنا في منتدانا ونسكت له..............
مش كفاية سكوتنا على اللي حصل للمصريين وبيحصل كل يوم.............
المصريين بيتعدموا في ليبيا و ما بنتكلمش الدكاترة المصريين يتجلدوا ويتحبسوا في السعودية وما نتكلمش و يقولوا ان احنا اتواطئنا مع اسرائيل ضد غزة و ساكتين و اللي حصل للمصريين في السودان و الجزائر من قبل شوية همج جزائريين و برضه ساكتين.......بس لحد امتى؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
فين حكومتنا؟؟؟؟؟؟
فين حكومتنا اللي مرخصانا في كل مكان؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
هو بقا علاء مبارك بمكالمته دي كان بينيمنا هو وابوه واخوه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
قال وجاي ماتش الاهلي والاسماعيلي  و عامل وطني........هو بيضحك علينا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
هما فاكرينا بقا هننتخب جمال ولا علاء لو حد فيهم اترشح للانتخابات هه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
فين الرد المصري؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟فين الرد المصري ع اللي بيحصل لنا في كل مكان؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
أنا حاليا مقيمة خارج مصر تحديدا في السعودية .........المصريين بيتعاملوا هنا اسوأ معاملة....ليه؟؟؟؟؟؟
علشان مصريييييييييي
كل الدول العربية بتحقد على المصريين كلهااااااااا من المحيط إلى الخليج هما اه مش كلهم ممكن اقول 99.9% بيكرهووووونا...............
و احنا كمصريين لاااااااازم نصحى بقا... نطور نفسنا وسلوكياتنا علشان منحتجش للناس دي في اي حاجة
منخليش اي حد يبقى احسن منا لا اخلاقيا ولا اجتماعيا ولا سياسيا ولا علميا وادبيا ولا اي حاجة ابدا.......
ليه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
علشان احنا المصرييييييييين الكلمة دي كبييييييييييرة اوي لازم نعمل اي حاجة علشان تبقى مصر احسن بلد في الدنيا واحنا نبقى احسن شعب في الدنيا ............
انا حاسة بحاجات كتيييييييييييرة اوي بس مش عارفة اعبر عنها.........
بس برضه مش هنسامح اي حد اساء لنا باي شكل من الاشكال.......
حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل........
معلش طولت عليكم بس والله ده مبيعبرش عن ذرة من شعوري و الناااار اللي جوايا.........
 يللا....الحمد لله على كل شيء..............
تقبلوا تحياتي
إيمي



تحياااااااااااااااااااا مصر رغم أنف الجميع
مصرية والشرف ليا

----------


## فتى مصر

> مش كفاية سكوتنا على اللي حصل للمصريين وبيحصل كل يوم.............
> المصريين بيتعدموا في ليبيا و ما بنتكلمش الدكاترة المصريين يتجلدوا ويتحبسوا في السعودية وما نتكلمش و يقولوا ان احنا اتواطئنا مع اسرائيل ضد غزة و ساكتين و اللي حصل للمصريين في السودان و الجزائر من قبل شوية همج جزائريين و برضه ساكتين.......بس لحد امتى؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



احنا كشعب مش ساكتين الى ساكت الحكومة واحنا ملناش دخل بده والحكومة زى ما انتى بتقولى هى السبب هى الى رخصتنا بره وجوة بس ثقى ان الوضع دا مش دايم وعلشان كدا ان مصمم فى هجومى على البربر الهمج علشان الموقف ميكررش ..وعلشان نحجمى المصرييين فى كل مكان ... مش معنى اننا هنا فى مصر اننا نسيب اخواتنا المصريين فى اى حته ..




> أنا حاليا مقيمة خارج مصر تحديدا في السعودية .........المصريين بيتعاملوا هنا اسوأ معاملة....ليه؟؟؟؟؟؟
> علشان مصريييييييييي


انا متأكد من كدا لانى عشت فى فى الخليج بره وليا اقارب عايشين فى الخليج حاليا وعارف كويس اوى المصريين بيتعاملوا ازاى فى المدارس سواء من الطلبه اوالمدرسين او فى الشارع ... بس انا لما كبرت شوية اتعاملت معاهم بتعالى فانتى كمان تتعاملى معاهم من فوق وتبقى من جواك عارفة انك مصرية انضف واطهر من اى حد فيهم ... 




> كل الدول العربية بتحقد على المصريين كلهااااااااا من المحيط إلى الخليج هما اه مش كلهم ممكن اقول 99.9% بيكرهووووونا...............


لا 100% عوامل النقص ... بتخليهم يكرهونا ويحقدوا علينا ....






> و احنا كمصريين لاااااااازم نصحى بقا... نطور نفسنا وسلوكياتنا علشان منحتجش للناس دي في اي حاجة


اى مصرى بيعمل فى الخيج مش معنها نه محتاج ليهم ... المصرى بيفيدهم قبل ما يستفاد منهم وهما عارفين كدا كويس ..وكل دول العالم العربى بتستقطب مصريين علشان عارفين انهم اضل واكفأ وانضف واطهر منهم ... 






> معلش طولت عليكم بس والله ده مبيعبرش عن ذرة من شعوري و الناااار اللي جوايا.........


النار الى جواك جوايا انا كمان وكرامة ودم اى مصرى اشرف واطهر من اى حد فى اى دولة فى الارض .... افخرى انك مصرية عندك اصل وحضارة وعزة وكرامة مش بياعين جاز ورعاة غنم وبقر وبيتكلموا عننا الى احنا اسيادهم واسياد العالم كله ..


فتى مصر...

----------


## الصعيدي

> ثم إن الذي يبني رأيه علي ما استمع من شوبير و مصطفي عبده و محمد فؤاد و بعض اللواتي اوتين سعة في كل شيء إلا العقل و الأفق هم الذين يضعون أنفسهم في تلك المكانه


هههههههه ؟؟ .. انت لسه برضه زي ما انت ؟؟  :good: .. بس والله واحشني جدا .. وواحشني قلمك الشرير ..   :good:  .. أنا مش عارف بيعدي ازاي من مقص الرقيب ..  :: 

وتحية لأخي الحبيب أحمد ناصر لإتاحة الفرصة والمساحة ..  ::h::

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> إخواني الأعزاء:السلام عليكم:......


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته أختى العزيزة إيمى



> أنا مريت ع الموضوع بس معجبنيش فكرة التسامح مع الجزائريين دي ولا مع غيرهم ممن اهانوا بلدي وعلم بلدي و شعب بلدي و اسامحهم كدة بكل سهولة و خاصة الجزائريين دول بعد اللي عملوه مع المصريين في السودان و الجزائر من اعمال عنف وارهاب و همجية......


أختى العزيزة
أحترم رأيك ووجهة نظرك
الموضوع فى الأساس عن خرق قوانين المنتدى بعدم الإساءة إلى الشعوب العربية والمسلمة..وعدم كتابة ما من شأنه توليد الحقد والضغائن بين الأفراد..وعدم تضمن المشاركات للسباب والشتائم والسخرية من الأخرين ومشاركاتهم..
يعنى ليس عن التسامح مع أحد..
لكن سأحترم طرحك وأناقشه من وجهة نظرى..
ممكن جدا ألا نتسامح مع من أهانوا مصر وحرقوا علمها..هذا حق ينبغى الدفاع عنه..
ولكن أن نتهم كل شعب الجزائر بأنه مشترك فى الإساءة لمصر فهذا تعميم خاطىء تماما..
يمكننا أن نرفض ما حدث للمصريين فى السودان من بعض الجماهير المتعصبة أو المأجورة أو المدفوعة إلى تلك الإعتداءات..ويمكننا أن نطالب بمحاسبتهم ومحاسبة من ورائهم..ولكن..
من الظلم أن نتهم الشعب الجزائرى كله..ومن العيب أن نقوم بسبه أو إهانته..
فمن يرفض الظلم من غير المعقول أن يصبح ظالما لغيره..وإلا كان هناك إختلال فى ميزان العدل..



> اما بالنسبة للموضوع الاساسي اللي عنوانه:هل حقا نحب هذا المنتدى؟
> و الإجابة طبعاً........بس احنا سجلنا في المنتدى ده علشان اسمه(مصر) فلازم ان كل واحد يكون سجل هنا يكون بيحترم مصر وشعب مصر قبل كل شيء لان صاحبه مصري و اعضاؤه معظمهم مصريين يعني بقا ميجيش واحد جزائري ولا غيره يسيء لنا في منتدانا ونسكت له..............


عظيم أننا نتفق على حب المنتدى..هذا الحب شعور ينبغى أن تدعمه الأفعال قبل الأقوال..فالمنتدى مثله كمثل كل المواقع والمنتديات المحترمة وضع شروط للتسجيل..هذه الشروط ليست صعبة ولا مجحفة..فأغلبها وبالذات فى النواحى الأخلاقية مستمدة من الأخلاق التى حض عليها الدين وأمر بها..من إحترام الآخر وعدم الجور عليه أوالسخرية منه أوسبه أوإحتقاره..
وإن المضى قدما فى هذه التجاوزات يضر بالمنتدى وبالأجواء الصحية التى طالما ميزته وميزت أعضاؤه سواء من مصر أو من مختلف بلدان العالم..
وإدارة المنتدى لا تسمح بأية تجاوزات من أى عضو تجاه أى عضو آخر..سواء كان من الجزائر أو كان من مصر..وأى عضو من حقه أن يعبر عن وجهة نظره بكل حرية مالم يتجاوز تعبيره تجاوزات غير مقبولة..
إسم المنتدى أبناء مصر..لكن هذا يحمل أبناء مصر مسئولية كبيرة فى عكس الوجه الحضارى لمصر..وليس معناه إعطاء ميزة لأبناء مصر أن يتجاوزون العرف والأخلاق بإسم مصر..لأن هذا يعتبر إهانة لمصر لا يرضاها أى منصف يحب بلده..



> مش كفاية سكوتنا على اللي حصل للمصريين وبيحصل كل يوم.............
> المصريين بيتعدموا في ليبيا و ما بنتكلمش الدكاترة المصريين يتجلدوا ويتحبسوا في السعودية وما نتكلمش و يقولوا ان احنا اتواطئنا مع اسرائيل ضد غزة و ساكتين و اللي حصل للمصريين في السودان و الجزائر من قبل شوية همج جزائريين و برضه ساكتين.......بس لحد امتى؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


الهمج هم من يتصرفون تصرفات همجية..والهمجية عكس التحضر والرقى..ولا علاقة للهمجية بأى جنسية..فقد يتصرف مصرى أو أكثر تصرفات همجية وليس معنى ذلك أن يكتب أحد ويقول دول شوية همج مصريين..لأنه جعل مصر كإنها شتيمة كالهمجية ..وهذا منطق لابد من مراجعة مدى صحته..
سكوتنا على ما يحدث فى مصر أو فى خارجها عيب فينا..فما الذى يمنعنا من التحدث حول حقوقنا المهدرة؟
لكن يجب ألا يكون الحديث مجرد كلام وفض مجالس..ومجرد تفريغ سلبى للشحنات الشعورية..بل ينبغى أن يكون حديث بناء يرفض الظلم ويبحث عن كيفية المطالبة بالحقوق والتمسك بها..



> فين حكومتنا؟؟؟؟؟؟
> فين حكومتنا اللي مرخصانا في كل مكان؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> هو بقا علاء مبارك بمكالمته دي كان بينيمنا هو وابوه واخوه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> قال وجاي ماتش الاهلي والاسماعيلي  و عامل وطني........هو بيضحك علينا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> هما فاكرينا بقا هننتخب جمال ولا علاء لو حد فيهم اترشح للانتخابات هه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> فين الرد المصري؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟فين الرد المصري ع اللي بيحصل لنا في كل مكان؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


هو ده الكلام المفيد..
علشان إحنا لازم نضمن إن أى نظام يحكمنا ..لا يتولى الحكم إلا من خلال إنتخابات حرة ونظيفة تعبر تعبيرا حقيقيا عن رغبة الشارع المصرى..
أما أن نتهاون فى هذا الحق ونجعل النظام يتلاعب فى القوانين ويفصلها على مزاجه ويزور فى الإنتخابات ولا يسمح لنا بممارسة حياة سياسية سليمة..فاللوم يقع علينا كشعب وليس على أى أحد غيرنا..



> أنا حاليا مقيمة خارج مصر تحديدا في السعودية .........المصريين بيتعاملوا هنا اسوأ معاملة....ليه؟؟؟؟؟؟
> علشان مصريييييييييي
> كل الدول العربية بتحقد على المصريين كلهااااااااا من المحيط إلى الخليج هما اه مش كلهم ممكن اقول 99.9% بيكرهووووونا...............


التعميم..
عمرى ما بأقتنع بالتعميم..أبدا..
الذى أقتنع به أن الإنسان المحترم يفرض على الآخرين إحترامهم له..
وإن من ينصر الله ينصره الله..وأن من يحفظ الله يحفظه ويجده تجاهه..
وإذا سأل ..فليسأل الله..وإذا إستعان..فليستعن بالله..أليست هذه الكلمات قد علمنا إياها من لا ينطق عن الهوى؟
 أى إنسان ينبغى له أن يرفض الذل والإهانة فى أى مكان..
فإذا تواجدت فى مكان تمتهن فيه كرامتى..ما الذى يدعونى أن أظل به لحظة واحدة؟
أكل العيش؟
لقمة العيش بلا كرامة الموت جوعا أفضل منها..
هناك أناس يكرهوننا ويحقدون علينا؟أجربنا أن ندفع بالتى هى أحسن ؟
أليس ذلك كفيل بأن يجعل الذى بيننا وبينه عداوة كأنه ولى حميم؟
إذا كانت هناك صورة مغلوطة ولدت شعورا سيئا تجاه المصريين..فمن المنوط به إظهار الحقيقة والكشف عن معدن شعبنا الأصيل؟
ألسنا نحن المنوط بهم ذلك؟
السباب والشتائم والتعالى على الآخرين والمن عليهم لا يمكن إلا أن يسفر عن توسيع الفجوة بيننا وبين الآخرين..


> و احنا كمصريين لاااااااازم نصحى بقا... نطور نفسنا وسلوكياتنا علشان منحتجش للناس دي في اي حاجة
> منخليش اي حد يبقى احسن منا لا اخلاقيا ولا اجتماعيا ولا سياسيا ولا علميا وادبيا ولا اي حاجة ابدا.......
> ليه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> علشان احنا المصرييييييييين الكلمة دي كبييييييييييرة اوي لازم نعمل اي حاجة علشان تبقى مصر احسن بلد في الدنيا واحنا نبقى احسن شعب في الدنيا ............


ده كلام عظيم ومفيد..وتحقيقه يحتاج عزم وتصميم وتكاتف من الجميع



> انا حاسة بحاجات كتيييييييييييرة اوي بس مش عارفة اعبر عنها.........
> بس برضه مش هنسامح اي حد اساء لنا باي شكل من الاشكال.......
> حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل........


ده كلام لا غبار عليه..
من أساء إلينا نعاقبه عقاب مناسب للإساءة التى وجهها إلينا..
لكن فقط من أساء إلينا ولا نضع كل الناس فى موضع الإتهام..
وحسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل قالها سيدنا إبراهيم  عليه السلام حين ألقى فى النار..ليقينه أنه أدى ما عليه ولم يقصر..فقالها يقينا بنصر الله له..
وحسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل قالها سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم ورددها معه صحابته حينما قال لهم الناس
ان الناس قد جمعوا لكم فأخشوهم..لكنهم لم يخشوا إلا الله..وليقينهم بأن الله سينصرهم لأنهم لم يقصروا قالوها..فإزدادوا إيمانا على إيمانهم..
ومطلوب مننا ألا نقصر وأن ننصر الله حق نصره..حتى نقول حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل ونحن موقنين بنصر الله..



> انا حاسة بحاجات كتيييييييييييرة اوي بس مش عارفة اعبر عنها.........
> بس برضه مش هنسامح اي حد اساء لنا باي شكل من الاشكال.......
> حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل........
> معلش طولت عليكم بس والله ده مبيعبرش عن ذرة من شعوري و الناااار اللي جوايا.........
>  يللا....الحمد لله على كل شيء..............
> تقبلوا تحياتي
> إيمي
> تحياااااااااااااااااااا مصر رغم أنف الجميع
> مصرية والشرف ليا


 [/QUOTE]
أبدا لم تطيلى..بل كانت مشاركتك صادقة وعبرت فيها عن وجهة نظرك بسلاسة ووضوح..
وجميل أن تختمى مناقشتك بحمد الله
كل التحية لك أختى العزيزة إيمى..
نتشرف جميعا أننا مصريين..وأتمنى أن نشرف مصر كما شرفتنا..
وتحيا مصر..حرة من كل قيد ..مستقلة بجهود أبناءها البررة
 :f2:

----------


## R17E

> وواحشني قلمك الشرير ..   .. أنا مش عارف بيعدي ازاي من مقص الرقيب .. 
> 
> وتحية لأخي الحبيب أحمد ناصر لإتاحة الفرصة والمساحة ..


و أنا واحشني قلبك الطيب  :f2: 
و هي فرصه لاجيب احمد ناصر عن سؤاله..
نعم احب المنتدي لانه أحبني بأن عرفني علي محمد عبد السلام و علاء الدين عصمت زين الدين و احمد ناصر و عاطف هلال و احمد"الازهري المصري"و عبدالله"اخ في الله"و سيد جعيتم و عز الدين و ابراهيم صالح و محمد فاروق و احمد صلاح و حسام عمر و أحمد زيزو و احمد فنديس و مصطفي سلام 
هؤلاء قابلتهم أو حدثتهم و أفخر بمعرفتهم حتي و لو من جانب واحد و غيرهم من الموجودين و لم أحظ بشرف الاحتكاك بهم بعد 
قل لي أين اجد مثل هؤلاء؟
ثم اعود لمحمد عبد السلام و أقول بأني احبك لألف سبب ـ لا اعرفهم ـ اما كونك طيب القلب فهذا السبب بالتحديد ليس ضمن الالف التي لا أعرفهم فقد تولدت لدي ما يشبه العقده النفسيه من تشبيهك لي بعصابة القناع الاسود أو دنجل وما شابهه :Lol2:  ثم إني مهتم يا صديقي .. :Smart:  فبجوارك اكاد ابلغ بسعادتي الثريا 
ثم إني سأعتذر هنا عن الاجابه عن سؤال دراجون شادوا الذي سيسأله عن كيفية معرفتي ان طيبة قلب محمد عبد السلام ليست من الالف سبب ـ التي لا اعرفها ـ الموجبه لحبه

----------


## Hesham Nassar

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة فتى مصر
					

اخى العزيز هشام نصار ... 

اتفق معك كليا فى هذا الشق ... 


* الحمد لله يا أخي الفاضل اننا اتفقنا في شيئ







 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة فتى مصر
					

لم يتغير رأيى فى الفنانين ولن يتغير ... ولكنى وضحت ان رد فعلها وفق ما شاهدته عبر قناه النيل كان ترد على حرق ودهسه من قبل الارهابيون فحين انفعلت من اجل مصر وعبرت عن غضبها واظهرت كرامتها ارى ان هذا الفعل مشرف ...


لا خلاف على أن استنكار ما حدث هو تصرف طبييعي ومشرف على حد تعبيرك فلا يوجد من يرحب بدهس العلم أو بإهانة المصريين ومصر
الخلاف هنا على طريقة التعبير عن ذلك المتمثلة في السب والقذف في الشعب بأكمله من الفنانين السابق ذكرهم ، وليس توجيه الاستنكار أو الإهانة فقط للإرهابيين كما ذكرت

ألا تتفق معي في أن هذا صحيح ؟







 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة فتى مصر
					

 والسؤال لماذا نحن دائما المطالبون بضبط النفس ؟!!!! هل مصر بلد المليون راقصة ؟!!! هل نحن دولة مصرائيل ؟!!! هل نحن عديموا الاحساس والكرامة حتى نسكت و(نطبطب وندلع) . 



الإجابه في رأيي : أننا مطالبون بذلك لأننا الأعلى قدراً وخلقاً والأعظم شأناً وتاريخاً ، وذلك بشهادة الجميع ، سواء من العرب وغير العرب
ولم يقل أحد يا أخي الكريم أننا عندما نرد على الإساءات بأسلوب حضاري وراقي في وسائل إعلامنا أن هذا معناه أننا "نطبطب وندلع"
فليس عندما نرد بالشتائم ورفض التواصل مع الآخر وأن نعرض وجهنا القبيح هو ما سيشعرنا باستعادة كرامتنا ويوقظ الإحساس بداخلنا

ألا تتفق معي في هذا ؟







 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة فتى مصر
					

كنت اتمنى ان نقطع العلاقات مع الجزائر شعبا وحكومة ... وطرد الجزائريين العاملين بمصر اسوه بالانتهاكات التى حدثت فى الجزائر . 



مسألة قطع العلاقات مع أي دولة وليس فقط الجزائر هي مسألة ليست بالهينة كما يراها الكثيرين ، فهناك علاقات سياسية واستراتيجية واقتصادية وتاريخية لا يمكن هدمها أو تجاوزها بهذه السهولة ..
وإن كان أولى ان نقطع علاقاتنا بدولة فكان أولى بنا قطعها مع إسرائيل على سبيل المثال لما حدث منهم عندما قتلوا أبنائنا على الحدود المصرية مؤخراً ، ومع ذلك لم نفعل ذلك لخطورة تصرف كهذا

ألا تتفق معي في ذلك ؟






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة فتى مصر
					

فى اى مواجهة اخرى مع الجزائر ارسال قوات مسلحة للثأر مما حدث فى السودان .. وارى ان حلول غير ذلك ستؤدى الى ( علقة ساخنة ) لنا فى كل محفل رياضى ... 


مسألة ارسال قوات مسلحة للأخذ بالثأر مسألة ليست منطقية بالمره ولا تمت للواقع ، فهناك قوات تسمى بقوات مكافحة الشغب وهي في كل دول العالم ومسئوليتها التصدي ومنع مثل هذه التجاوزات ( أو العلقة الساخنة كما ذكرت) ، فإرسال قوات مسلحة لا يتم إلا في حالة الحروب فقط أو ما شابه ولا يتم بهذه البساطة وإنما بتنسيق دولي
ونحن لسنا في حالة حرب مع الجزائر ولكن الأمر فقط مجرد توتر في العلاقات نتيجة تجاوزات البعض وليس الكل، مهما كبر أو صغر التوتر ولا يصل الأمر لدرجة إعلان الحرب

ألا تتفق معي في هذا ؟

* إلا إذا كنت تقصد أن الجانب المصري عليه القيام بالتنسيق الأمنى بالصورة الكافية لمنع تكرار ما حدث في السودان مستقبلاً وتأمين المصريين

أهذا ما تقصد ؟ ارجو التوضيح







 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة فتى مصر
					

وونعود ثانيا يخرج علينا من يقول لا تكبروا الازمة وهكذا ... الحل يكون من الان والا سنكون ( هفأ) فى الاوساط العربية كلها ... 

تحياتى  اخى الكريم ...

ولى عودة ان شاء الله ...


أتفق معك أن الحل لابد أن يبدأ الآن ، وأن يتم الطرق على الحديد وهو ساخن حتى لا يتم تعويم الأمور ، على أن يتم ذلك بأساليب عقلانية ومنطقية بدون عصبية ، وليس بأسلوب الشجار وتبادل الإهانات والتجريح ونشر المواد المسيئة التي تزيد من تعميق مشاعر الكراهية بين الشعوب والترويج لها ، سواء عبر الانترنت أو الإعلام ولكن بالوقوف على ما لا يجعلنا "هفأ"

ألا تتفق معي في هذا ينبغي علينا فعله حالياً ؟


وفي انتظار عودتك لمعرفة ما يمكن الاتفاق عليه من عدمه وما يمكن استنتاجه من المناقشة

خالص تحياتي أخي الكريم 

*

----------


## فتى مصر

الاخ هشام نصار ... 




> لا خلاف على أن استنكار ما حدث هو تصرف طبييعي ومشرف على حد تعبيرك فلا يوجد من يرحب بدهس العلم أو بإهانة المصريين ومصر
> الخلاف هنا على طريقة التعبير عن ذلك المتمثلة في السب والقذف في الشعب بأكمله من الفنانين السابق ذكرهم ، وليس توجيه الاستنكار أو الإهانة فقط للإرهابيين كما ذكرت
> 
> ألا تتفق معي في أن هذا صحيح ؟


الى حد كبير هى لا يجوز لها ان توجة سبابا لشعب باكلمه كان المفترض منها ان تستثنى القله المحترمه منهم حيث ان الاغلب هناك فاسد وارهابى عكس الفطرة فى كل دول الدنيا ... 





> الإجابه في رأيي : أننا مطالبون بذلك لأننا الأعلى قدراً وخلقاً والأعظم شأناً وتاريخاً ، وذلك بشهادة الجميع ، سواء من العرب وغير العرب


هو دا مربط الفرس بعينه هو الكلام دا الى بين حقدهم ونقصهم وخلانا ننضرب مره تلو الاخرى مره بلومى ومره فى عنابة ومره حرق العلم فى قلب استاد القاهرة ومرة فى السودان وهكذا .. لانهم اصبحوا لا يعتدون من كملام التاريخ والريادة ويجعلهم ينقضون علينا بكل حقد وبزاءة وانحطاط





> فليس عندما نرد بالشتائم ورفض التواصل مع الآخر وأن نعرض وجهنا القبيح هو ما سيشعرنا باستعادة كرامتنا ويوقظ الإحساس بداخلنا


ليس لنا وجهنا قبحيا الوجه القبيح هو للارهابيون واى مدافع عن نفسه ليس ذو وجه قبيح ... والكلام دا هو الى بيخليهم يتجرأو علينا ... عمرنا ما سمعنا منهم واحد بيقول نصالح نلم الشمل الاخوة رغم انه هما المعتدين ... لما نبقى ناخد حقنا نبقى نتكلم عن الريادةو والتاريخ مش نبقى مضروبين ومنتهكين ومش عارفين ناخد حقنا وقاعدين نقول ميصحش دول اخواتنا على اساس اننا نقدر نعمل شئ او اننا مسامحين بارادتنا والحقيقة اننا اضربنا ومش عارفين ناخد لا حق ولا باطل ... وعلشان كدا قاعدين نقول ريادة وتاريخ وهما قاعدين يقولوا بلد المليون رقاصة ومصرائيل ..






> وإن كان أولى ان نقطع علاقاتنا بدولة فكان أولى بنا قطعها مع إسرائيل على سبيل المثال لما حدث منهم عندما قتلوا أبنائنا على الحدود المصرية مؤخراً ، ومع ذلك لم نفعل ذلك لخطورة تصرف كهذا


موقف مشابه تماما لا فرق بين الدولتين الا ان اسرائيل يشفع لها انها عدوتنا اما هؤلاء يقال انهم اخواتنا ... شفت اد ايه هما سفله ... اخواتك بيقتلوك وبيروعك وبيهتكوا عرضك .... وبعد كل دا بيوصفوك باقبح الاوصاف ... واحنا هنا بنقول اشقاء ... 






> فإرسال قوات مسلحة لا يتم إلا في حالة الحروب فقط


وهما لما ارسلوا قوات مسلحة كانوا رايحين يتفسحوا ؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





> * إلا إذا كنت تقصد أن الجانب المصري عليه القيام بالتنسيق الأمنى بالصورة الكافية لمنع تكرار ما حدث في السودان مستقبلاً وتأمين المصريين
> 
> أهذا ما تقصد ؟ ارجو التوضيح


منع تكرار الى حصل هيحصل من الجمهور نفسه انا بتكلم عن الثأر لازم يضربوا زى ما ضربونا اى كلام غير دا معناها ننا هنفضل نضرب ونسامح للابد....





> على أن يتم ذلك بأساليب عقلانية ومنطقية بدون عصبية


على فكرة الدفاع الشرعى عن النفس حتى لو عن طريق الحرب لا يوصف بانه غير عقلانى او عصبى فاحيانا يكون هو الحل الوحيد العقلانى والسليم والهادئ....





> التي تزيد من تعميق مشاعر الكراهية بين الشعوب


الكراهية موجودة واعلى من المطلوب كمان فلا سبيل لان تقل فنحن فكل صاحب كرامه يكره شعب حرق علم بلده ودهسه على اطارات السيارات ... وضرب وهتك وروع ابناء بلده ... كل هذا من اجل سيد النقص المتفاقم لديهم من بلد انضف واشرف من اشرف راس فى بلاد الصحراء ...

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> هههههههه ؟؟ .. انت لسه برضه زي ما انت ؟؟ .. بس والله واحشني جدا .. وواحشني قلمك الشرير ..   .. أنا مش عارف بيعدي ازاي من مقص الرقيب .. 
> 
> وتحية لأخي الحبيب أحمد ناصر لإتاحة الفرصة والمساحة ..


أهلا بك أخى الحبيب محمد
أنت دائما على الرحب والسعة..ويكفيك أنك طوال فترة إشتراكك فى المنتدى لم يخرج عنك إلا كل ما هو مشرف للمنتدى ولك..فأنت نموذج للشاب المسلم الغيور على دينه والذى لا تفارقه أخلاقه قط..
أحسبك كذلك ولا أزكى على الله أحدا..فبارك الله لك أخى الحبيب وشكرا لك على رقيك فى موضوعاتك وفى ردودك :f2:

----------


## M!sS Roro

> فالمصرى كالسودانى كالسعودى كالجزائرى كالصومالى..كالباكستانى..الكل سواء..


ااه هنا مربط الفرس . فين بقى كلمة .. كالكويتي  :2:  

متابعه ..  ::$:  ..

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> و أنا واحشني قلبك الطيب 
> و هي فرصه لاجيب احمد ناصر عن سؤاله..
> نعم احب المنتدي لانه أحبني بأن عرفني علي محمد عبد السلام و علاء الدين عصمت زين الدين و احمد ناصر و عاطف هلال و احمد"الازهري المصري"و عبدالله"اخ في الله"و سيد جعيتم و عز الدين و ابراهيم صالح و محمد فاروق و احمد صلاح و حسام عمر و أحمد زيزو و احمد فنديس و مصطفي سلام 
> هؤلاء قابلتهم أو حدثتهم و أفخر بمعرفتهم حتي و لو من جانب واحد و غيرهم من الموجودين و لم أحظ بشرف الاحتكاك بهم بعد 
> قل لي أين اجد مثل هؤلاء؟
> ثم اعود لمحمد عبد السلام و أقول بأني احبك لألف سبب ـ لا اعرفهم ـ اما كونك طيب القلب فهذا السبب بالتحديد ليس ضمن الالف التي لا أعرفهم فقد تولدت لدي ما يشبه العقده النفسيه من تشبيهك لي بعصابة القناع الاسود أو دنجل وما شابهه ثم إني مهتم يا صديقي .. فبجوارك اكاد ابلغ بسعادتي الثريا 
> ثم إني سأعتذر هنا عن الاجابه عن سؤال دراجون شادوا الذي سيسأله عن كيفية معرفتي ان طيبة قلب محمد عبد السلام ليست من الالف سبب ـ التي لا اعرفها ـ الموجبه لحبه


أخى الحبيب محمد
وأنا أشكرك بدورى عن إجابتك لسؤالى وإن جاءت ضمنية من خلال الأسماء التى ذكرتها وعددتها..فالإخلاص للمنتدى وإحترامه نبع دائما فى كل ما يطرحونه..وهذا الإحترام جاء بسبب أن كل من يحترم نفسه لا يقبل أن يضع نفسه فى موقف يمكن أن يؤخذ عليه أو يسبب ضيقا للآخرين..
ومنهم تعلمنا أن المطالبة بالحق لا تبرر التجاوز..وأن الخلاف فى الرأى شيء والإختلاف فى المبادىء شيء آخر..وأنه لا يصح إلا الصحيح..وأن الصوت المرتفع ليس دليلا على قوة المنطق..و..............وأشياء أخرى كثيرة بديهية من غير المجدى الإسترسال فى ذكرها..
 :f2:

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> ااه هنا مربط الفرس . فين بقى كلمة .. كالكويتي  
> 
> متابعه ..  ..


أهلا بك أختى الغالية M!sS Roro
أضحك الله سنك..
 :y: 
المفترض أن أقول المسلم وأكتفى بذلك لأنه يندرج تحت كلمة المسلم كل بلاد الإسلام..
لكن عندما يعمى الغضب العقول فإنها لا تجدى معها لا آيات القرآن ولا الأحاديث النبوية ..فلا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله ..
فإن قال أحد بأن الدين ليس حكرا على أحد وفسر الدين حسبما زين له عقله..فالحل أن أذكر الجميع بقوانين المنتدى..وأنا أخجل كثيرا من تذكير الناس وتذكير نفسى معهم ببديهيات لا تحتاج إلى شرح..
ومع ذلك فإن هناك مخالفات كثيرة تحدث تسيء للجو الأسرى الذى طالما تعودنا عليه فى المنتدى..
ولا يجوز لأى أحد  أن يتجاوز به تحت أى  بند أو عذر أو مبرر..
فأضطررت إلى أن أطرح موضوعى هذا من أجل أن نقف جميعا وقفة صادقة مع النفس..نراجع فيها أنفسنا..ونوحد جهودنا من أجل الإرتقاء بالمنتدى لا محاولة الهبوط بمستواه..
وأصدقك القول بأن هذا لن يحدث لأنه ما من منصف سيرضى أو سيسمح بذلك أبدا..والأيام القادمة ستكون شاهدة على ذلك..
وشكرا لك على متابعتك..
وإن شاء الله خير.. :f2:

----------


## M!sS Roro

> أهلا بك أختى الغالية M!sS Roro
> أضحك الله سنك..
> 
> المفترض أن أقول المسلم وأكتفى بذلك لأنه يندرج تحت كلمة المسلم كل بلاد الإسلام..
> لكن عندما يعمى الغضب العقول فإنها لا تجدى معها لا آيات القرآن ولا الأحاديث النبوية ..فلا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله ..
> فإن قال أحد بأن الدين ليس حكرا على أحد وفسر الدين حسبما زين له عقله..فالحل أن أذكر الجميع بقوانين المنتدى..وأنا أخجل كثيرا من تذكير الناس وتذكير نفسى معهم ببديهيات لا تحتاج إلى شرح..
> ومع ذلك فإن هناك مخالفات كثيرة تحدث تسيء للجو الأسرى الذى طالما تعودنا عليه فى المنتدى..
> ولا يجوز لأى أحد  أن يتجاوز به تحت أى  بند أو عذر أو مبرر..
> فأضطررت إلى أن أطرح موضوعى هذا من أجل أن نقف جميعا وقفة صادقة مع النفس..نراجع فيها أنفسنا..ونوحد جهودنا من أجل الإرتقاء بالمنتدى لا محاولة الهبوط بمستواه..
> ...




بجد يا استاذ احمد ناصر .. 

ياريت كل مشرفين المنتدى زيك .. 

بجد انته شخصيه جميله اوي .. وتستحق الاحترام .. 

شكرا لك وجزاك الله خيرا ..  :f2:

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> بجد يا استاذ احمد ناصر .. 
> 
> ياريت كل مشرفين المنتدى زيك .. 
> 
> بجد انته شخصيه جميله اوي .. وتستحق الاحترام .. 
> 
> شكرا لك وجزاك الله خيرا ..


جزاك الله خيرا أختى الغالية M!sS Roro
فمنكم وبكم نرتقى
وما أنا إلا فرد والمنتدى عامر بأعضائه المخلصين والمحترمين الذين نتعلم منهم كيف يكون الإحترام المتبادل
وسيظل منتدانا إن شاء الله واحة لكل المسلمين والعرب وكل الجنسيات الأخرى من مختلف بلدان العالم ..تظللنا جميعا قيم ومبادىء وأخلاق وروح الأسرة الواحدة :f:

----------


## الأزهري المصري

*شكرا لكم على هذا الموضوع الطيب

لجنة تحكيم حورس 2010*

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> *شكرا لكم على هذا الموضوع الطيب
> 
> لجنة تحكيم حورس 2010*


أهلا وسهلا بك يا أحمد
شكر الله لك
 :f:

----------


## قلب مصر

أهلا بك أخي العزيز أحمد ناصر
تابعت الموضوع عن كثب وقت الأزمة وإن لم تسمح لي الفرصة حينها أن أقوم بالرد عليه
وهناك الكثير من الأمور عندما يتم التريث فيها يرى الإنسان فيها بُعدا آخر لم يكن ظاهرا وقت الأزمة
وأهم ما ظهر في أزمة مصر والجزائر في العام الماضي أن هناك بالفعل طرف دخيل على الأمة العربية والوطن العربي كان يسعى وبكل جدارة وبكل ما آوتي من حرفية وتقنية أن يعيث فسادا بين الشعبين ويحيل ما في قلبهم لسواد مظلم
ووضح هذا جليا في الحرب العدائية التي انتشرب على شبكة الانترنت والتي لا يعرف فيها أحد من يتكلم معه وما هي هويته وحينها يصبح اليهودي .. مصري متعصب ، ويصبح اليهودي ... جزائري متعصب .
وتضيع الهوية خلف الشاشات وقت الغضب وتشتعل النار في الهشيم المستعد للإشتعال نتيجة لما يمر به الوطن العربي بشكل عام من فقدان للرمز الذي من شأنه أن يضم حبات هذا العقد المنفرط
أشكرك على مساحة وعيك الرائعة التي تجلت بوضوح في طرحك الهام لهذا الموضوع
تقبل تحياتي وتقديري  :f:

----------


## جيهان محمد على

موضوع واكب أحداث ساخنة سواء فى المنتدى أو فى مصر كلها ..
أزمتنا مع الجزائر كانت من أشد المحن وأكثر التحديات صعوبة التى مر بها المنتدى منذ إشتراكى فيه على الأقل
ليتنا نعود لنتفكر بهدوء فى ماذا خلفته تلك الازمة فينا من دروس وعبر أرجوا أن نكون قد إستفدنا منها ووضعنها صوب أعيننا حتى لا يتكرر هذا الخلل الرهيب الذى أصاب نفوسنا جميعا عند تعرضنا لهذه الازمة ...نحن نحب المنتدى ونحب قبله وطننا ونغار عليه ونزود عنه فى وقت المحن والشدائد بكل غالى ورخيص ولكن بوعى وبتبصر لكل الأصابع الخفية التى تجيد تحريكنا وتحريك مشاعرنا بما يخدم أهدافها ومصالحها ..،،
أشكرك أحمد على موضوع العاقل وقت غياب العقل وسواد الغضب والسخط..
تحياتى

----------


## ابراهيم العدل

عند التردد على اسماء المنتدايات  ومع كثرتها وتعددتها  فاستوقفنى هذا الاسم النابض المحرك للمشاعرلترنو على الاعالىلتظهر مافى القلوب والنفوس الى كل ماهو مصرى حقيقى وبخاصة اذا هو من ابناء الام الحقيقية الينا نحن ابناء الامة المصرية .نعم الامة المصريه فنحن ابناء تالفت قلوبنا على ديننا ومصريتنا الحبيبة فنحن من حبا على ارضها ونضج فى كنفها ولم يريد منها الا الستر ولم يدركة فيها .فكيف؟

----------


## قلب مصر

:f: مع خالص الشكر والتقدير :f:

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> أهلا بك أخي العزيز أحمد ناصر
> تابعت الموضوع عن كثب وقت الأزمة وإن لم تسمح لي الفرصة حينها أن أقوم بالرد عليه
> وهناك الكثير من الأمور عندما يتم التريث فيها يرى الإنسان فيها بُعدا آخر لم يكن ظاهرا وقت الأزمة
> وأهم ما ظهر في أزمة مصر والجزائر في العام الماضي أن هناك بالفعل طرف دخيل على الأمة العربية والوطن العربي كان يسعى وبكل جدارة وبكل ما آوتي من حرفية وتقنية أن يعيث فسادا بين الشعبين ويحيل ما في قلبهم لسواد مظلم
> ووضح هذا جليا في الحرب العدائية التي انتشرب على شبكة الانترنت والتي لا يعرف فيها أحد من يتكلم معه وما هي هويته وحينها يصبح اليهودي .. مصري متعصب ، ويصبح اليهودي ... جزائري متعصب .
> وتضيع الهوية خلف الشاشات وقت الغضب وتشتعل النار في الهشيم المستعد للإشتعال نتيجة لما يمر به الوطن العربي بشكل عام من فقدان للرمز الذي من شأنه أن يضم حبات هذا العقد المنفرط
> أشكرك على مساحة وعيك الرائعة التي تجلت بوضوح في طرحك الهام لهذا الموضوع
> تقبل تحياتي وتقديري


أهلا وسهلا بك أختى الغالية قلب مصر
أصبت يا أختى الغالية فيما ذهبت إلي من وجود بعض الأطراف التى لا تريد لنا ولا لأمتنا العربية الخير
وللأسف فهناك من يساعدهم من بعض الأشخاص الذين تحكمهم مصالح شخصية أو أهداف خاصة
ثم أرادوا أن يقحمونا فى تلك الأزمة ويلبسوها بعد سياسى 
للأسف هناك من إنساق إلى تلك المهاترات التى نحن أول المتضررين منها
وقد لمسنا مدى عنف تلك الأزمة وتداعياتها على المنتدى فى عدة قاعات
والحمد لله أن إنزاحت تلك السحابة
وإن شاء الله يظل أعضاء المنتدى دائما وأبدا متحدون ضد أى عواصف قد تحدث مستقبلا
وأعتقد أن الكثيرين قد خرجوا من هذه الأزمة بدروس مستفادة 
وأسأل الله أن ينجى مصرنا ووطننا العربى من كل الفتن
وأشكر لك مرورك الكريم
 :f2:

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> موضوع واكب أحداث ساخنة سواء فى المنتدى أو فى مصر كلها ..
> أزمتنا مع الجزائر كانت من أشد المحن وأكثر التحديات صعوبة التى مر بها المنتدى منذ إشتراكى فيه على الأقل
> ليتنا نعود لنتفكر بهدوء فى ماذا خلفته تلك الازمة فينا من دروس وعبر أرجوا أن نكون قد إستفدنا منها ووضعنها صوب أعيننا حتى لا يتكرر هذا الخلل الرهيب الذى أصاب نفوسنا جميعا عند تعرضنا لهذه الازمة ...نحن نحب المنتدى ونحب قبله وطننا ونغار عليه ونزود عنه فى وقت المحن والشدائد بكل غالى ورخيص ولكن بوعى وبتبصر لكل الأصابع الخفية التى تجيد تحريكنا وتحريك مشاعرنا بما يخدم أهدافها ومصالحها ..،،
> أشكرك أحمد على موضوع العاقل وقت غياب العقل وسواد الغضب والسخط..
> تحياتى



أهلا بك يا جيهان
أشاطرك الرأى بأن هذه الأزمة كانت من أكثر الأزمات التى ألقت بظلالها على المنتدى
وللأسف الشديد فقد أعمى الغضب بعض المشاركات 
التى تحولت فيها بعض المشاركات من تعبير عن الرأى إلى سباب وشتائم ومخالفات واضحة لقوانين وشروط الإنضمام للمنتدى..
والتى وافقنا عليها جميعا عند قيامنا بالتسجيل..والتى وضعت قبل حدوث أى أزمات..وكلها مستقاة من القيم والتقاليد التى تتفق مع العرف والأخلاق..
شكرا لك يا جيهان على مرورك الراقى
 :f:

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> عند التردد على اسماء المنتدايات  ومع كثرتها وتعددتها  فاستوقفنى هذا الاسم النابض المحرك للمشاعرلترنو على الاعالىلتظهر مافى القلوب والنفوس الى كل ماهو مصرى حقيقى وبخاصة اذا هو من ابناء الام الحقيقية الينا نحن ابناء الامة المصرية .نعم الامة المصريه فنحن ابناء تالفت قلوبنا على ديننا ومصريتنا الحبيبة فنحن من حبا على ارضها ونضج فى كنفها ولم يريد منها الا الستر ولم يدركة فيها .فكيف؟


أهلا بك يا أستاذ إبراهيم فى المنتدى
شكرا لك على مشاركتك النابضة بحب مصر

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> مع خالص الشكر والتقدير


شكرا لك يا أم يوسف
وشكرا لكل أعضاء لجنة تحكيم حورس
أتمنى لكم التوفيق

----------

